# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i 50-të i Këngës  - Rikthim ne traditë : LIVE

## sirena_adria

*Zbulohen emrat e 28 këngëtarëve dhe kompozitorëve pjesëmarrës në Festivalin e RTSH* 

_Publikuar te Shtunen, 29 Tetor 2011_ 

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH, aty ku të gjithë synojnë të jenë në skenën e “Eurosong 2012”, prej disa ditësh i ka përfunduar pranimet e këngëve. Komisioni i Seleksionimit të Këngëve Pjesëmarrëse të Festivalit të 50-të, pasi dëgjoi këngët e paraqitura për konkurrim ka vendosur që të jenë 28 këngë në garën për çmimin e parë. 

*Festivali, i cili do të mbahet për katër net në fund të muajit dhjetor, ndryshe nga herët e tjera do të jetë i gjithi live, si nga ana e këngëtarëve ashtu edhe nga orkestra që do të jetë në skenë.* 

*Në edicionin e tij të 50-të, drejtori artistik i festivalit, kompozitori Shpëtim Saraçi, më herët ka pohuar se një natë do ti dedikohet tërësisht këngëve më të mira të interpretuar ndër vite.* Për drejtori artistik në 50-vjetorin e festivalit natyrisht kërkohet perfeksionim sa më i lartë i komponentëve dhe për rrjedhojë përgjegjësia e stafit është shumë e madhe, ndërsa bashkëpunëtorët e tij janë Alfred Kaçinari dhe Edmond Zhulali. 

Këtë vit në edicionin e tij të 50-të, në festival rikthehen emra të njohur të skenës së këngës ndër vite, të cilët i kanë i munguar publikut prej shumë kohësh. Përballë vështirësive teknike që has festivali, por dhe emocionet që të fal interpretimi live, publiku do të dëgjojë emra që kanë vite që nuk janë ngjitur në skenë, por mes tyre janë dhe emra që kanë emigruar jashtë dhe këtë vit ata do ti rikthen skenës së këngës së muzikës së letë shqiptare.

*Elton Deda*, i cili është zhvendosur në Tiranë do të jetë këtë vit në skenën e festivalit të RTSH. Këngëtari që ka shënuar disa suksese në festival vjen pas një dekade si konkurrent në garë. Në skenën e këtij festivali janë shënuar edhe sukseset më të mëdha të Dedës, dhe madje këngët e tij hit janë të preferuara edhe sot nga audienca. *Emra të tjerë që do të ngjiten këtë vit në skenë* janë edhe *Altin Goci, Bashkim Alibali, Frederik Ndoci, Dr. Flori, Vëllezërit Prifti, Kamela Islamaj, Saimir Braho, Bojken Lako, Kujtim Prodani, Mariza Ikonomi* etj. Mes tyre janë dhe *të rinj si Samanta Karavello, Rudina Delia, Marsida Saraçi* etj. *Këngëtarët nga Kosova këtë vit do të përfaqësohen me Rona Nishliun*. 

Veç këngëtarëve që kanë vite që kanë interpretuar në festival, këtë vit janë dhe shumë *kompozitorë* që kanë një aktivitet të gjatë artistik, *si Flamur Shehu, Edmond Zhulali, Shpëtim Kushta, Lejla Agolli, Luan Zhegu* etj.


*Prezantimi në dorë të Krastës dhe Zarit*

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH në çdo edicion të tij është zhvilluar mes shumë problemeve, të cilët kanë bërë që ky aktivitet i këngës së lehtë shqiptare të ngjallë shumë debate dhe reagime mes këngëtarëve dhe kompozitorëve. 
Festivali është përfolur dhe për pazare të ndryshme në lidhje me këngën fituese, e ndërsa pas nuk ka mbetur edhe prezantimi i tij, ku gjithmonë është kërkuar më shumë. 

Këtë vit organizatorët e tij kanë zgjedhur Adi Krastën dhe këngëtaren Eda Zari, që të jenë në skenë si prezantues. Krasta tashmë është një emër, i cili i rikthehet skenës së festivalit në RTSH si prezantues, ndërsa Eda Zari do të jetë për herë të parë si prezantuese në këtë festival. 

Këngëtarja e njohur e muzikës xhaz Eda Zari, e cila jeton prej dy dekadash në Gjermani, vetëm para disa ditësh ishte në Tiranë ku promovoi dhe albumin e saj më të fundit me titull “Toka e panjohur”. Në këtë jubile të festivalit, prezantimi mbetet në dorë të Krastës dhe këngëtares Zari, të cilët janë emrat për të ndryshuar atë shije jo të mirë artistike gjatë viteve të fundit.



*1-Altin Goci

2-Bashkim Alibali

3-Bojken Lako

4-Claudio La Regina

5-Dr.Flori

6-Elhaida Dani

7-Elton Deda

8-Endri dhe Stefi Prifti

9-Entela Zhula

10-Evans Rama

11-Frederik Ndoci

12-Goldi Halili

13-Gerta Mahmutaj

14-Herciana Matmuja

15-Iris Hoxha

16-Kamela Islamaj

17-Kujtim Prodani

18-Mariza Ikonomi

19-Marjeta Billo

20-Marsida Saraçi

21-Orinda Huta

22-Rona Nishliu

23-Rudina Delia

24-Saimir Braho

25-Samanta Karavello

26-Sindi Berisha

27-Toni Mehmetaj

28-Xhensila Myrtezaj*


Gazeta " SOT " 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/newthr...newthread&f=48

----------


## sirena_adria

FESTIVALI I KENGES pritet te ndiqet me vemendje dhe nga publiku europian /   fansat e festivalit europian kudo ne bote .  Tashme jane prezente online shkrime e komente rreth festivalit. 

Info me emrat e pjesmarresve u lançua me shpejt ne anglisht se ne faqet e shtypit shqiptar.  Qysh ne date 22 Tetor ne faqen e nje prej siteve me te mira rreth Eurovizionit - ESCTODAY.COM  u shua kurioziteti i te gjitheve rreth konkurrenteve te gares se Dhjetor 2011, gje qe do pasohej rreth nje jave me vone nga shkrimi i mesiperm . 


http://www.esctoday.com/news/read/17740


_Gjej rastin ketu te pershendes nje bashkombas, Z. Gafurr Sahiti, qe jep kontributin e tij krahas kolegeve te huaj me te rejat e intervistat rreth artisteve shqiptare pjesmarres ne Eurovizion. 

Faleminderit per punen tuaj dhe kontributin edhe ne kete forum  ! Suksese dhe shkrime sa me te mira ! _

----------


## sirena_adria

*SHPETIM SARAÇI : JA SI DO TA DREJTOJ FESTIVALIN LIVE TE KENGES SE LEHTE NE JUBILE * 

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH këtë vit mbërrin në edicionin e tij të 50-të, ndërsa për herë të parë pas shumë vitesh organizatorët e tij tregojnë se ai do të jetë plotësisht live. Shpëtim Saraçi këtë vit vjen si drejtues artistik i festivalit, ndërsa tregon se ndihet i privilegjuar që do të jetë dhe një përgjegjësi e jashtëzakonshme.Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën “SOT”, drejtori artistik i festivalit pohon se këtë vit do të jenë 26 këngë pjesëmarrëse, ndërsa surprizë do të jetë dhe nata retrospektivë, e cila do të jetë me këngët më të mira të 49 viteve. Këtë vit Festivali i Këngës në RTSH do të jetë katër net, dhe për Shpëtim Saraçin po bëhet një punë e mirë për të sjellë një aktivitet më vlera. Drejtori artistik tregon se në 50-vjetorin e festivalit natyrisht kërkohet perfeksionim sa më i lartë i komponentëve dhe për rrjedhojë përgjegjësia e stafit është shumë e madhe. Për Shpëtim Saraçin rëndësia e festivalit nuk ka humbur, edhe pse ka pasur një emigracion të madh të emrave të njohur të krijimtarisë muzikore pas viteve ’90, ndërsa shton se festivali ka arritur gjatë këtyre viteve të prodhojë emra të rinj të talentuar. Sipas Saraçit, këtë vit në festival e rëndësishme do të jetë muzika e bukur, e cila do të ketë në fokus motivin shqiptar.

*-Këtë vit Festivali i Këngës në RTSH mbërrin në edicionin e tij të 50-të. Ju njohim si kompozitor, ndërsa hera e parë si drejtor artistik i tij. Si ndiheni dhe në çfarë përgjegjësie ju vendos ky pozicion këtë vit në festival?*

Për mua është një privilegj i madh, një përgjegjësi e jashtëzakonshme, aq më tepër kur mendon se ky festival këtë vit është në jubile, pasi vjen në edicionin e tij të 50-të. Për mua Festivali i Këngës në RTSH është "sofra" ku kanë fillimet shumë e shume emra të rëndësishëm të muzikës shqiptare. Sigurisht që ndjehem i vlerësuar që jam drejtor artistik i festivalit, njëkohësisht kam dhe shumë emocione. Së bashku me stafin shpresoj që të bëjmë më të mirën dhe për këtë po punojmë me shumë përkushtim.

*-E ndërkohë cilët do të jenë bashkëpunëtorët tuaj, që do jenë së bashku me ju në këtë edicion të 50-të?*

Janë emra të mirënjohur të muzikës shqiptare. Kam kënaqësinë të jem në grup me emra të tillë si Alfred Kaçinari dhe Edmond Zhulali. Vetë emrat e tyre flasin për një eksperiencë të madhe në krijimtarinë muzikore, si dhe në organizimin e festivalit e këngës.

*-Është menduar që në këtë jubile të tij festivali të vijë i tëri live?* 

Po punojmë që këtë vit ai të jetë plotësisht live. Është festivali i 50-të i këngës dhe sigurisht që ne duhet të kujtojmë diçka nga ky festival, i cili deri më tani ka 49 çmime e shume e shume emocione te paharrueshme për të gjithë. Dhe kjo nuk është pak, dhe ne kemi menduar që të rikthehen këtë vit në skenë më të mirat e festivalit të këngës ndër vite. Shpresojmë që  te kemi një festë të madhe ku na nevojitet kontributi i të gjithëve.

*-E ndërkohë datat e zhvillimit të festivalit kur do jenë?*

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH ashtu si çdo vit do të jetë në fund të dhjetorit. Këtë vit ai do të jetë me katër net nga të cilat një natë do të jetë e gjitha retrospektivë.

*-Sa këngë do të pranohen këtë vit në Festivalin e RTSH?*

Këtë vit mendojmë të kemi një numër prej 26 këngësh në total. Në një farë mënyre jemi të detyruar që të kemi një numër të tillë të "kufizuar", pasi mendojmë të kemi dhe shumë numra muzikore në këtë edicion, që i takojnë retrospektivës dhe kjo na bën që ne të jemi pak të kursyer në drejtim të krijimtarisë muzikore. Njëkohësisht duke qenë se festivali do të jetë “LIVE” sigurisht që na nevojitet më shumë kohë për prova për secilën këngë.

*-Ju tremb fakti që i gjithë festivali këtë vit do të jetë live, pasi ana teknike ka një pjesë të rëndësishme, por sa plotësohet ajo?*

Sigurisht që është një ambicie e madhe e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të RTSH, dhe ka dhe anën e saj riskioze. Te bësh festivalin e këtij viti në jubileun e tij plotësisht live është një përgjegjësi e madhe. Në 50 vjetorin e festivalit natyrisht kërkohet perfeksionim sa më i lartë i komponentëve dhe për rrjedhojë përgjegjësia është shumë e madhe, por gjithsesi ne jemi me dëshirën dhe energjinë për të bërë më të mirën.

*-Kur do të fillojnë të pranohen këngët e këtij viti?*

Datat për pranimet e këngëve tashme prej kohësh janë publikuar dhe do të jenë me 13-14 tetor. Më pas do të përzgjidhen nga një komision, i cili do të ketë në përbërje të tij emra profesionistë. Më pas do të vijojë puna për realizmin e tyre në të gjithë komponentët “Live”.

*-Premtoni për një krijimtari të pastër shqiptare, pasi ka pasur vite dhe që edhe është përfolur muzika?*

Unë mendoj se në radhë të parë vlerë ka muzika e bukur. E dyta dhe akoma më e rëndësishme është që nuk duhet të ketë muzikë të vjedhur. Më pas nëse kemi të bëjmë me muzike ku ndjehet motivi  shqiptar dhe mundësisht i sjellë në kohë, mendoj që duhet ta komplimentojmë. Megjithatë mendoj që s’mund të ketë kusht shqiptare apo internacionale, mjafton të jetë një këngë e bukur, origjinale dhe e pëlqyeshme nga publiku.

*-Do jenë në skenën  festivalit dhe emra të njohur të këngës së lehtë shqiptare ndër vite?*

Shpresojmë, pasi kanë premtuar që do të vijnë, por kjo mbetet për tu parë në fund. Jemi në një fazë pritëse dhe më vonë mund tu themi se çfarë prurjesh kemi.

*-E ndërkohë nga ju vetë do të kemi diçka në këtë festival, sa i takon muzikës?*

Drejtorit artistik të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH nuk i lejohet të marri pjesë në konkurrim, por nga unë nuk do të mungojë krijimtaria përshëndetëse muzikore.

*-Për shumë emra të krijimtarisë muzikore shqiptare Festivali i Këngës në RTSH e ka humbur pak shkëlqimin e tij të dikurshëm. Ju si mendoni?*

Nuk di sa mund të ketë bazë kjo. RTSH këtë vit organizon festivalin e 50-të, i cili deri tani numëron 49 këngë fituese dhe qindra suksese të padiskutueshme. Tashmë u bë traditë që fituesi i Festivalit të RTSH përfaqëson Shqipërinë në EuroSong. Me këto pak statistika mund t’ju them që as që bëhet fjalë për këtë gjë.

*-Sa e ka dëmtuar festivalin mos interpretimi live?*

Në vitet ’90 ne kemi pasur emigracion të madh artistësh, dhe kjo ka qenë një nga arsyet që festivali u kthye me superpozim. Ju kujtoj se në vitet ’90-’91 pothuajse u bënë festivale krejtësisht “të rinj”, ku kishte një numër të paktë këngëtarësh që kishin marre pjese më parë në festivale, madje në ato vite ishte prezent rreziku që të mos kishim festival. Por fatmirësisht festivali ekzistoi madje me sukses, dhe “prodhoi” artistë të rinj dhe sot i vjen dita që ai të bëhet plotësisht live.

*-Ju trembin kritikat pas festivalit?*

Festivali i RTSH është një festival i të gjithëve, dhe duke qenë se është pronë e të gjithëve kritikohet po nga të gjithë. Nëse ne duam të bëjmë një gjë të mire në këtë 50 vjetor të festivalit mendoj se është ajo që duhet ti shohim gjërat më me realizëm. Nëse ne do ti shohim gjërat ashtu si kemi parë këto vitet e fundit, kuptohet që produkti i medias do të jetë ai që ka qenë. Uroj dhe e ftoj  median ta shikojë ndryshe muzikën e këtij festivali dhe festivalin si ngjarje. 


_Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi - Gazeta " SOT "_ _ (28 Shtator 2011)_ 

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...eta&Itemid=483

----------


## sirena_adria

*Adi Krasta dhe Eda Zari, prezantues të festivalit të këngës* 

Prezantuesi Adi Krasta, i cili ditë më parë u largua nga Top Channel, pritet të jetë prezantues i këtij viti në Festivalin e këngës. Pikërisht në 50 vjetorin e këtij festivali është vendosur që Krasta të jetë drejtues i këtij evenimenti. Por në krahë të Krastës, do të jetë edhe një femër, këngëtarja e muzikës jazz, Eda Zari.

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...sip&Itemid=488

----------


## sirena_adria

*Lejla Agolli: Pas tre dekadash “Jeta ime” më riktheu në garën e këngës së lehtë shqiptare në RTSH*

Kompozitorja Lejla Agolli, një emër i vlerësuar në krijimtarinë muzikore pas tre dekadash rikthehet në skenën e Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH. Kënga me titull “Jeta ime” me tekst dhe interpretim të këngëtarit Frederik Ndoci është një krijim i kompozitores, e cila pohon se kënga është një meditim për jetën. Për Agollin, një këngë e bukur në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH quhet kur ajo ka identitet shqiptar, është origjinale dhe këndohet nga një zë i bukur. Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën kompozitorja tregon dhe arsyet që e mbajtën për kaq vite larg festivalit, duke theksuar se për të sjellë një krijimtari të pasur artistike duhet një punë shumë e madhe dhe nëse do të krijosh, këtë duhet ta bësh në mënyrën më të mirë artistike. 

Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH, kompozitorja e shikon si një ngjarje të rëndësishme, e cila përveçse një garë e fortë muzikore prezanton më së miri dhe vlerat e këngës së lehtë shqiptare. Kompozitorja Lejla Agolli për punën e saj në krijimtarinë muzikore, vetëm para disa kohësh u nderua me titullin “Naim Frashri i Artë” me motivacionin: “Për kontribut të rëndësishëm në fushën e krijimtarisë muzikore të të gjitha gjinive dhe promovimin e tyre në veprimtaritë brenda dhe jashtë vendit”. Kompozitorja tregon se nuk do të ndalet me krijimtarinë artistike, ndërsa pohon se edhe muzika simfonike i ka falur shumë momente të bukura.

*-Riktheheni në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH pas disa dekadash me një bashkëpunim me këngëtarin Frederik Ndoci. Çfarë do të sillini këtë herë për publikun?*

Kënga ime në festival është një meditim për jetën dhe teksti është shkruar nga Frederik Ndoci, i cili dhe do ta interpretojë në skenë. Kënga është me orkestrim të Endri Sinës dhe me kompozim nga unë. I jam shumë mirënjohëse të dyve dhe jam e bindur se nëse kënga ka disa vlera interpretimi i Frederik Ndocit do t’ia shumëfishojë ato. Frederiku ka shumë talent dhe në tekste, dhe kënga titullohet “Jeta ime”. Kënga i shkon temës së jetës, është një baladë, por tek muzika e lehtë dhe është shumë e rëndësishme të theksoj se kënga është shqiptare. E kam parim në punën time, që nëse kënga nuk më tingëllon shqiptare, nuk marr mundimin ta paraqes, sepse bëhem një imituese e keqe e muzikës. Kënga duhet të ketë identitet shqiptar. Më vjen mirë që këtë herë unë rikthehem pas disa dekadash në festival me një këngëtar si Frederik Ndoci dhe me një orkestrues si Endri Sina, një emër i talentuar. Kënga ime do të jetë plotësisht shqiptare, muzikë e lehtë dhe një meditim për jetën.

*-Ju vini në skenë pas tre dekadash, ndërkohë si ka qenë krijimtaria juaj muzikore në festival?*

Pas ndryshimeve që pësoi vendi ynë, për mua si kompozitore është  hera e parë që marr pjesë në festivalin e RTSH. Kam qenë pjesëmarrëse në disa festivale para viteve ’90 dhe në ato vite këngët e mia janë mirëpritur nga publiku. Janë vlerësuar si krijimtari dhe ato janë kënduar nga emra të njohur si Nikolin Gjergji, Arta Babaramo etj. Nuk kanë qenë këngë që i kushtoheshin dashurisë, por kanë pasur të tjera tematika të kohës. Në festival unë jam paraqitur në ato vite dhe me këngë që kishin tekst të Dritëro Agollit dhe kanë qenë bashkëpunime të mira.

*-Ju riktheni në festival pas disa dekadash, por pse nuk keni qenë pjesëmarrëse për kaq shumë vite?*

Unë si kompozitore në krijimtarinë artistike kam shkruar pjesë instrumentale, simfonike, tek krijimtaria muzikore me këngën jam aktivizuar më pak, pasi i kam kushtuar më shumë vëmendje klasikes, e cila është me bollëk por dhe e  vlerësuar me çmime. Kënga ka katër rreshta dhe ato katër rreshta o i godet bukur, ose më mirë mos u merr me këngën, lëre atë. Unë më shumë jam e predispozuar të shkruaj një pjesë simfonike, sepse aty e kam një orkestër të madhe dhe përdor të gjithë teknikën kompozicionale me një temë të caktuar dhe jam e qetë se puna do të më dalë mirë. Kënga është shumë delikate, është 4 minuta muzikë dhe ose duhet të jetë e bukur ose më mirë mos u merr me atë, por kjo nuk do të thotë që për këtë arsye unë nuk jam marrë me këngën. Në jetën time artistike jam marrë me shumë me klasiken, sepse aty kam pasur më shumë mundësi që ta realizoj bukur krijimtarinë time. Kënga do më shumë kohë, kërkon studion, autorin e tekstit, këngëtarin etj, dhe koha ka qenë një problem. 

*-Thatë që nuk keni prezantuar në festivale këngë për dashurinë, por sa e vështirë ka qenë për ju të krijoni krijimtarinë artistike, duke ditur se në ato vite ishte dhe ideologjia e kohës?*

Në ato vite unë i referohesha këngëve revulocionare franceze, për të sjellë një stil tjetër në muzikë, por ishte me intonacione shqiptare. Ishte një film i njohur francez “Sako dhe Vanceti” dhe ka pasur një muzikë që unë e adhuroja, dhe jam munduar të  marr nga ajo frymë muzikore e filmit, por me shumë kujdes në krijimtari.

*-Çfarë mendoni sot për Festivalin në RTSH?*

Festivali ka një hije të madhe dhe pretendimi për të marrë pjesë aty është shumë serioze nga autorët. Nëse themi se dekada më parë festivali ka pasur shkëlqim, normalisht ka pasur edhe kompozitorë të mrekullueshëm që kanë shkruar këngë që këndohen dhe sot e kësaj dite, dhe ato këngë do mbeten, por ka qenë dhe këngëtarë të njohur me zë të mrekullueshëm që i kanë kënduar. Një vlerë mbetet dhe interpretimi live. Festivali për mua nuk është zbehur, por sot ka dhe shumë aktivitete të tjera muzikore dhe ka më shumë larmi, dhe kjo sjell një shpërndarje të vëmendjes, por Festivali i RTSH mbetet. Në këtë edicion unë vlerësoj shumë drejtorin artistik Shpëtim Saraçin, pasi ai është një emër shumë i talentuar dhe kam besim se për pjesën që i takon atij ai do të bëjë më të mirën e mundur.

*-Si e keni parë vlerësimin e jurisë?*

Mund të ketë pasur dhe debate, por unë për hir të së vërtetës duke qenë se për shumë vite nuk kam qenë pjesëmarrëse kam qëndruar larg diskutimeve të tilla. Mendoj se gjithmonë ekziston një lloj subjektiviteti. Unë mbetem tek ajo që thashë pak më lart, që në festival duhet të ketë vetëm krijimtari shqiptare, si ajo që do të sjell unë por dhe konkurrentët e tjerë. Unë shpresoj që pas festivalit të prononcohet edhe kritika, por në mënyrë sa më profesionale. Nëse do të ekzistonte kritika e mirëfilltë dhe profesionale nuk do të kishte kaq shumë debate për festivalin.
-Ana teknike gjithmonë ka qenë problem, ju çfarë mendoni?
Festivali këtë vit është i tëri live, këngëtarët dhe orkestra. Kur është përballur në ato vite kur nuk kishte mjete teknike, mendoj se në ditët e sotme nuk do ketë problem. Kam dëgjuar se këtë vit ka një kujdes të veçantë në anën e teknikës. 

*-Jeni fituese dhe çmimit të parë në një festival të këngës qytetare që u zhvillua para disa kohësh. Çfarë ju shty të ishit pjesëmarrëse në këtë aktivitet?*

Për disa vite unë kam qenë drejtore artistike e Ansamblit Kombëtar të Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore, dhe në ish Institutin e Folklorit unë kam qenë shumë e angazhuar. E gjitha kjo eksperiencë e madhe mua më ka shërbyer shumë në krijimtarinë time. Unë kam hulumtuar shumë në këtë pasuri dhe jam bazuar në tema të tilla, dhe kur Ardit Gjebrea zhvilloi Festivalin e Këngës Popullore Qytetare unë krijova një këngë e cila u këndua nga Frederik Ndoci dhe u vlerësua me çmim të parë, një këngë që ishte me motive shkodrane.

*-Të gjithë pjesëmarrësit synojnë “Eurosongun”, po ju si e shikoni këtë festival?*

“Eurosong” ka problemet e tij, është një votim gjeo-politik, por unë theksoj se nëse ne do të shkojmë me një krijimtari shqiptare, me këngë që dallohet intonacioni shqiptar atëherë mund të tërheqim më shumë vëmendje në këtë festival. 

Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...eta&Itemid=483

----------


## shigjeta

*Festivali i këngës në RTSH, garë dhe spektakël*

Festivali i këngës në Radio-Televizionin Shqiptar, do të sjellë në këtë edicion të 50-të, jo vetëm garën mes konkurentëve, por edhe një spektaklin.

Kështu deklaruan sot në një konferencë shtypi drejtuesit e festivalit sipas të cilëve risia e këtij edicioni është ekzekutimi live nga Orkestra Simfonike e RTSH-së e të gjitha këngëve si dhe nga nja bandë muzikore e udhëhequr nga Shpetim Saraçi. Do të jenë 53 instumentistë që do të luajnë tingujt e 28 këngëve konkuruese të festivalit.

Në këtë 50-vjetor është menduar që në natën e tretë të festivalit, të interpetohen 26 këngë fituese ndër vite, disa nga vetë artistët fitues dhe të tjerat të përshtatura nga këngëtare të tjerë. Festivali do të zhvillohet si zakonisht në ditët e fundit të muajit dhjetor, në datat 26, 27, 28, 29 dhjetor.

Pas prezantimit të këngëve, dy netët e para dhe pas mbrëmjes retrospektivë, çmimet do të ndahen në natën e katërt në Pallatin e Kongreseve.

Festivali i këngës në RTSH zhvillohet që prej vitit 1961 dhe që prej vitit 2003 kënga fituese e këtij festivali ka përfaqësuar Shqipëri në Eurovizion.
_
(e.m/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Organizatorët: Në festivalin e 50-të nuk ka eksperimente*

Festivali i 50-të i Këngës në Radio-Televizion këtë vit mbahet më 26, 27, 28, 29 dhjetor. Një festival “i vonuar”, siç u quajt në mënyrë figurative nga drejtori artistik Shpëtim Saraçi, por që ka për qëllim të rikthejë traditën e dikurshme. Si atëherë kur për Vit të Ri njerëzit rrinin përpara televizionit për të pritur çmimet e natës së tretë. Këtë herë organizatorët nuk ngurruan t’i shtonin dozat e vlerësimit të parakoshëm. Edhe pse është ende herët, u fol “për një festë të madhe e të jashtëzakonshme”, me të vetmin shpjegim që ky është i 50-ti dhe nuk mund të eksperimentohej. Pak u fol për prurjet, cilësinë e këngëve, për risitë apo kuriozitete pikante, siç janë prezantuesit, të ftuarit e juria. Drejtorit artistik Saraçi iu kërkua që të bënte publikë emrat e Komisionit Përzgjedhës së Këngëve, pas pyetjes që iu bë Edmond Zhulalit, drejtor artistik i festivaleve në vite, se si mund të ishte njëherësh në stafin organizator dhe të konkurronte këtë vit me këngën që i ka besuar të riut Toni Mehmetaj? Zhulali sqaroi: “Jam në stafin teknik të festivalit. Nuk kam pasur të drejtë në vendimmarrje në asnjë lloj procedure. Të bësh këngë është një gjë pozitive, nuk është shkelje.”

*Komisioni përzgjedhës i 28 këngëve përbëhet nga:

Thoma Gaqi, Fatmir Hysi, Aurela Gaçe, Kozeta Mamaqi dhe Edison Miso.*

Organizatorët ishin të mendimit që kaq mjafton në këtë prezantim të parë për mediat, të tjerat do të thuhen me kohën. Atëherë kur u duk se të gjithë kishin hequr dorë nga pyetja rutinë nëpër takime të tilla: “A do të jetë ‘live’?”, drejtori i festivalit Martin Leka shpalli se po këtë vit u krijuan kushtet që ai të jetë 100 përqind ‘live” në interpretimin e Orkestrës së Radio-Televizionit dhe me një bandë muzikore të drejtuar nga Shpëtim Saraçi, entuziast që “gjithçka ekzekutohet në mënyrë të gjallë dhe 53 instrumentistë do të jenë tingulli, shpirti, zemra e festivalit”.

Duke qenë jubileu i 50-të, natyrshëm që edhe spektakli do të zërë një vend të veçantë. “Përbri tokës së veprimtarisë konkurruese, të bëhen parcela këtej-andej, të cilat do jenë të mbushura me eksperiencën e viteve, krijuesit e mrekullueshëm, këngëtarët, poetët”, u përpoq të jepte një shpjegim për atmosferën e aktivitetit regjisori Osman Mula.

Të ftuar do të jenë protagonistët e festivaleve në vite, 26 fituesit do t’i këndojnë edhe njëherë spektatorit, kurse zërat e atyre që nuk janë më, do të zëvendësohen nga të tjerë të rëndësishëm të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare. Pati nga ata që u vetëquajtën “babagjyshër”, si për t’iu hapur oreksin të tjerëve për të kujtuar sa vite kishin që krijonin ose interpretonin në skenë, që sugjeruan edhe vlerësime për ata që kanë kontribuar për vite. Ndoshta kjo nuk është puna më e vështirë, duke kujtuar se kush janë njerëzit e afërt me aktivitetin, të njëjtët kompozitorë konkurrentë dhe shpesh fitues, të njëjtët krijues tekstesh, e po të njëjtët organizatorë që ndërrohen nga viti në vit. 

Më 21 nëntor-25 dhjetor do zhvillohen provat, 3 javët e para në studion e Radio-Televizionit dhe më pas do të kalohet në Pallatin e Kongreseve.



*Drejtor i festivalit:* Martin Leka

*Udhëheqës artistik:* Shpëtim Saraçi

*Regjisor:* Osman Mula

*Skenarist:* Edlira Birko, Pandi Laço

*Skenograf:* Bashkim Zahaj

*Producentët muzikorë:* Edmond Zhulali, Alfred Kaçinari

*Drejtor Fotografie:* Franko Ferrari

*Mjeshtër zëri:* Emanuele Donnini, Mauro Lafigara



*Këngëtarët:* Altin Goci, Bashkim Alibali, Bojken Lako, Claudio La Regina, Dr. Flori, Elhaida Dani, Elton Deda, Endri dhe Stefi Prifti, Entela Zhula, Evans Rama, Frederik Ndoci, Goldi Halili, Gerta Mahmutaj, Herciana Matmuja, Iris Hoxha, Kamela Islamaj, Kujtim Prodani, Mariza Ikonomi, Marjeta Billo, Marsida Saraçi, Orinda Huta, Rona Nishliu, Rudina Delia, Saimir Braho, Samanta Karavello, Sindi Berisha, Toni Mehmetaj, Xhensila Myrtezaj.



*Kompozitorët:* Altin Goci, Bashkim Alibali, Bojken Lako, Claudio La Regina, Dr.Flori, Endri Sina, Elton Deda, Voltan Prodani, Edmond Veizaj, Fabian Asllani, Lejla Agolli, Fatrin Krajka, Flamur Shehu, Shpëtim Kushta, Edmond Rrapi, Alban Male, Kujtim Prodani, Sokol Marsi, Klodian Qafoku, Enis Mullaj, Alban Kondi, Florent Boshnjaku, Luan Zhegu, Ilir Dangëllia, Gent Myftaraj, Kristi Popa, Edmond Zhulali, Genti Lako.


http://www.shekulli.com.al/shekulli/...iton-jeta-ime/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Flamur Shehu: Elektronika dobësoi këngën e lehtë shqiptare, playback zbehu Festivalin e RTSH* 

Këngët që mbajnë emrin e kompozitorit Flamur Shehu i këndojnë rinisë dhe dashurisë, ndërsa kanë triumfuar nëpër festivale e anketa muzikore. 

Edhe këtë vit kompozitori i njohur i cili ka disa dekada që merr pjesë në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH vjen me një tjetër kompozim muzikor. Kënga me titull “Pyete zemrën” do të këndohet Gerta Mahmutaj, për të cilën kompozitor pohon se ka një vokal të mirë, duke vlerësuar si një bashkëpunim të mirë.

 Në këtë intervistë mes të tjerave kompozitori Flamur Shehu flet dhe për Festivalin e RTSH ndër vite, duke e cilësuar si maja e aktiviteteve muzikore në vendin tonë, i cili nuk ka kaluar pa probleme.

Ai tregon se koha ka evoluar dhe solli dhe elektronikën në krijimtarinë muzikore, por përdorimi i tepërt i saj e zbehu këngën e lehtë shqiptare. Flamur Shehu nderuar me titullin “Mjeshtër i Madh”, është një ndër kompozitorët më të njohur të muzikës dhe këngës shqiptare. 

Krijimtaria e tij shumë e pasur, e larmishme, e mbushur me emocione, gjithmonë ka depërtuar në zemrat e publikut shqiptar. Përgjatë dekadave kompozitori i ka dhuruar publikut rreth 500 këngë, të cilat kanë hyrë në fondin e artë të muzikës dhe kanë mbetur në kujtesën e publikut, këngë që janë përcjellë nga vargjet e shumë poetëve dhe janë kënduar nga zërat këngëtarëve më të njohur shqiptarë. 

*-Këtë vit ju riktheheni në skenën e Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH. Me çfarë do të prezantoheni para publikut?*

Rikthimi im këtë vit në festival ka të bëjë dhe me faktin se festivali ka 50-vjetorin e tij. Në këtë festival ne jemi rritur dhe edukuar, kemi krijuar këngë. Krijimtaria ime muzikore në festivale është shumë e gjerë, numëroj 38 Festivale të Këngës në RTSH, Koncertet e Pranverës, Dekadat e Majit etj. Unë kam qenë anëtar jurie për dy vjet në festival dhe nuk më lejohej të merrja pjesë, ndërsa para tre vitesh isha pjesëmarrës me një këngë që u këndua nga Greta Koçi. Për mua Festivali i Këngës në RTSH është maja e muzikës dhe këngës së lehtë shqiptare. Ky festival është tabani dhe kulmi i aktiviteteve që zhvillohen në Shqipëri në gjininë e këngës. 

*Këtë vit unë prezantohem me një këngëtare të re, ndryshe nga vitet e tjera që kam pasur këngëtare të njohura me këngët e mia. Gerta Mahmutaj do të këndojë këngën time në festival këtë vit, e cila ka një vokal të mrekullueshëm dhe një intonacion perfekt dhe mendoj se do të paraqitet shumë mirë. Kënga titullohet “Pyete zemrën” me tekst nga Rozana Radi dhe orkestrim të Edmond Zhulalit*. Kënga flet për shumë dashuri të humbura në jetë, për ndjenjat. Unë i them publikut shqiptar të jetë pranë ekranit të RTSH, të jetojë me këngën shqiptare, sepse është një ushqim shpirtëror. Festivali këtë vit është marrë seriozisht nga organizatorët dhe besoj se do të jetë i bukur. Nuk do të ketë më defekte me foninë, sepse me sa di kanë ardhur aparaturat nga Italia, falë të cilave do të realizohet mirë ana teknike.

*-Ju thatë që Festivali i Këngës në RTSH është maja e zhvillimit muzikor në vendin tonë, por cilat janë problematikat?*

Festivali i RTSH vijon historinë. Në çdo veprimtari ka rënie dhe ngritje dhe në Shqipëri zhvillohen dhe disa festivale të tjera si “Kënga Magjike”, “Top-Fest” etj, por për mua më tepër janë koncerte show se sa janë konkurrime të mirëfillta. 

Që të bësh një festival me një konkurrim të mirëfilltë duhet të këndosh live, dhe kjo nuk është e lehtë. Me incizim dhe me superpozim mund të këndojë gjithkush.

 Është një traditë 50-vjeçare, që kënga që ka qenë pranë njerëzve dhe është e bazuar në melodi, poezi. Kanë qenë me tematika nga më të ndryshmet, dhe bazë kryesore kishin poezinë dhe melodinë, që ishte e këndueshme, e transmetueshme, që bëhej pjesë e çdo gëzimi. 

Kur them që Festivali i RTSH është maja, kam parasysh që këtu vjen krijimtaria më e mirë e kompozitorëve. Konkurrimi është bërë më i fortë, duke ditur se u bënë disa vite që Shqipëria merr pjesë në “Eurovizion” dhe ka dhe një përgjegjësi më të madhe. 

Disa vite festivali në RTSH ka qenë me playback, gjë që zbehu anën shpirtërore dhe emocionin e festivalit. Ky ka qenë defekti i festivali, pasi kur muzika dhe këngëtari janë live emocioni është shumë më i madh, nëse ata nuk janë live atëherë nuk quhet festival, por quhet si një koncert, dhe më vjen mirë që ka disa vite që këngëtari këndon live, madje këtë vit do të jetë edhe orkestra e gjitha live dhe kjo është gjë shumë e mirë. 

Festivali nuk është një moment për ta paraqitur sa më bukur, nuk është më dekori, fonia apo ndriçimi e bukura e festivalit, por e bukura është që këngët dhe orkestra janë drejtpërdrejtë. Me live emocioni perceptohet më shpejt dhe shkon më mirë tek spektatori se sa me mënyra elektronike. 

*-Jeni një kompozitor i vlerësuar me krijimtarinë tuaj muzikore dhe dekada me radhë keni qenë pjesëmarrës në festivale, por sipas jush pse vijon akoma nostalgjia e këngëve që janë realizuar para disa dekadash?*

Nostalgjia është sepse kënga ishte origjinale po ashtu dhe tingulli, dhe ishin shumë emocione, por me futjen e elektronikës filloi të prishej dhe tingulli. Kur teprohet me elektronikë, ajo e dëmton këngën. Koha sigurisht që ka evoluar, dhe pas viteve ’90 ne kemi edhe këngë të bukura nga autorë të rinj. Është një periudhë që kërkonte ndryshimin dhe kjo ishte gjë e mirë. Unë kam 38 vjet që marr pjesë në festivale dhe nuk më duket e drejtë që disa emra të njohur nuk marrin pjesë, pasi për mua ata janë të domosdoshëm në festival. Brezat vijnë, por zëvendësimi i të vjetërve me të rinjtë nuk mund të bëhet i menjëhershëm, por gradualisht.

*-Si i keni parë prurjet e kompozitorëve të rinj?*

Kemi kompozitorë dhe këngëtarë të rinj që janë të talentuar, por kemi dhe emra të cilët duhet të kenë më shumë profesionalizëm në krijimtarinë e tyre artistike. Kemi kompozitorë që janë të prirur më shumë nga elektronika, e cila kur është e tepërt e dëmton krijimtarinë. Vërtetë kohët kanë ndryshuar dhe ne duhet të jemi të pranueshëm për atë që sjell e reja, por krijimtaria muzikore kërkon më shumë. Sot kemi kopjime, kemi mënyra jo të mira të interpretimit të një kënge, poezia nuk është e bukur, dhe të gjitha këto ndikojnë në krijimtari. Kompozitorët e rinj duhet të kthejnë kokën nga folklori shqiptar, sepse ne atë e kemi shumë të pasur dhe ka elementë që mund të përdoren në muzikë. 

*-Çfarë mendoni për përfaqësimin e Shqipërisë në “Eurosong”?*

*Për mua nga të gjitha pjesëmarrjet mbetet e para. Ishte kompozitori Edmond Zhulali me këngëtaren Anjeza Shahini, por edhe prezantimet e tjera kanë qenë të mira si Olta Boka, Juliana Pasha.* Në përgjithësi ne nuk kemi pjesëmarrje të dobët, por e keqja është se Shqipërinë e njohin pak dhe kemi pak vite në këtë festival, por dhe votimi bën të vetën, i cili ka shumë politikë.

*-Tregu muzikor sot?*

Sot tregu muzikor tek ne është bërë tallava, dhe kjo është një problem i madh në krijimtarinë muzikore shqiptare. Kemi kopjime nga shtete të tjera që vijnë në shqip, dhe këto e dëmtojnë krijimtarinë shqiptare, por besoj se kjo do të kalojë me kohën. Gjërat e gabuara do ti seleksionojë vetë koha.

*-Me dekada në festivale, por cilën këngë veçoni në krijimtarinë tuaj si kompozitor?*

Në festivale unë jam nderuar vazhdimisht me çmime të para, të dyta dhe të treta dhe nuk di kë të ndaj nga këngët, pasi për mua ato janë të gjitha njëlloj, por ato që publiku i ka duartrokitur shumë kanë qenë “Dashuria e parë” e kënduar nga Ema Qazimi 30 vjet më parë, “Pragu i vegjëlisë” nga Myfarete Laze, kam pasur këngë me Anita Bitrin, me Ermira Babaliun, kënga “Mes nesh është dashuria” e cila u këndua nga Parashqevi Simaku, kam pasur këngë me Irma Libohovën etj. Në jetën time një gjë kam dashur dhe vijoj ta kem, nëse një kompozitor kërkon të bëjë një këngë të bukur si fillim ai duhet të gjejë motivin, së dyti i duhet një poezi e bukur dhe e treta duhet të gjejë një këngëtar ose këngëtare të mirë, me të cilët duhet të punojë shumë. Në jetën time unë punoja në piano me këngëtarin për muaj të tërë deri sa të sillja një krijim të bukur artistik.

 Julia Vrapi - Gazeta "SOT" 

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...153&Itemid=483

----------


## sirena_adria

*Nik Xhelilaj do të jetë prezanues i Festivalit të 50-të të Këngës*

Pas shumë diskutimeve brenda stafit drejtues të Festivalit të 50-të të Këngës, se kush do të ishte prezantuesi i këtij viti jubile, më në fund është vendosur që këtë edicion ta prezantojë aktori i njohur 28-vjeçar, Nik Xhelilaj. I komentuar si mashkulli simpatik i filmave më të fundit të kinemasë shqiptare, me tiparet e djalit mesdhetar, për drejtuesit e këtij festivali ka qenë personi më bindës për të prezantuar aktivitetin më të madh muzikor të vitit. Lajmi është konfirmuar nga drejtori i festivalit, Martin Leka, i cili ka pohuar se Nik Xhelilaj do të prezantojë së bashku me dy partnere, emrat e të cilave do të behën të ditura brenda këtyre ditëve”. Për aktorin e Teatrit Kombëtar, kjo është eksperienca e parë si prezantues, ndërkohë që për sa i përket pjesëmarrjes së tij në një show televiziv, e fundit ishte gara në “Dancing with the stars”, një spektakël i transmetuar në “Vizion Plus”. Jemi kureshtarë të shohim se si do të shfaqet Niku si prezantues në festivalin me regji të Osman Mulës dhe skenar të Pandi Laço e Edlira Birkos. 

Ndërkohë që tashmë është hedhur shorti i natës së parë dhe natës së dytë, dhe kanë nisur provat e këngëtarëve dhe orkestrës që do të jetë 100% live. Festivali do të jetë katër net, duke filluar nga 26 dhjetori. Në natën e parë dhe të dytë do të bëhet prezantimi i këngëve, nata e tretë do të jetë nata gala, ku këngëtarë të njohur të brezave të vjetër dhe të rinj do të këndojnë 28 këngët më të zgjedhura të festivaleve në vite, dhe nata finale, ku do të shpallet këngëtari fitues, që do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në Eurosong. 

Pesëdhjetëvjetori i Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH do të mund të konsiderohet si gara e këngëtarëve meshkuj të karrierës. Sipas drejtorit të Festivalit, Martin Leka, ky edicion do të zhvillohet 100 për qind live, pasi jo vetëm këngëtarët do të këndojnë live, por edhe orkestra e RTSH-së e një bandë orkestrale që do të drejtohet nga udhëheqësi artistik i edicionit të sivjetshëm, Shpëtim Saraçi. 

Ndërkohë që konkurrenca do të jetë mes këngëtarëve: Altin Goci, Bashkim Alibali, Bojken Lako, Claudio la Regina, Dr. Flori, Elton Deda, Endri dhe Stefi Prifti, Entela Zhula, Evans Rama, Frederik Ndoci, Goldi Halili, Iris Hoxha, Kamela Islamaj, Kujtim Prodani, Mariza Ikonomi, Marjeta Billo, Marsida Saraçi, Orinda Huta, Rona Nishliu, Saimir Braho, Samanta Karavello, Xhensila Myrtezaj etj. 

Gjithë show-n do e drejtojë Nik Xhelilaj, prezantuesi që u vendos pas tërheqjes së Adi Krastës. Vitet e fundit, RTSH ka eksperimentuar me prezantuesit e këtij festivali, të cilët më së shumti kanë qenë këngëtarë dhe aktorë. Për sa i përket karrierës si aktor, Xhelilaj së fundi po punon me xhirimet e një filmi të ri në Londër. Jehona e tij e fundit si aktor i sukseshëm ka qenë me filmin “Shqiptari”, ku vlen të përmendet se në fillim të vitit ky film u shpall fitues i çmimit “Max Ophuels”.


http://www.panorama.com.al/panorama-...-te-te-kenges/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Agim Doçi: Ja pse nuk jam dakord me rregullat absurde të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH* 

Poeti Agim Doçi, i njohur për suksesin e tij në disa edicione të festivaleve të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare, edhe këtë vit është pjesëmarrës në edicionin e 50-të të festivalit në RTSH. Në festivalin e këngës në fundvit, poeti i njohur vjen me tre bashkëpunime në këngë, emra të cilët janë vlerësuar nga publiku. Poeti Agim Doçi ndërsa e vlerëson këtë aktivitet muzikor, ku sipas tij përballen vlerat e këngës së lehtë shqiptare, pohon se drejtuesit e festivalit kanë vënë rregulla absurde për pjesëmarrësit. Poeti tregon se atij nuk i lejohet të marri pjesë me tre tekste këngësh, ndërsa pohon se ky është një festival i këngës dhe jo i poezisë. Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën, poeti Agim Doçi mes të tjerave flet dhe për juritë e festivalit, dhe sipas tij ato duhet të jenë të ndërtuara me emra që janë profesionistë dhe jo me njerëz që nuk kanë njohuri mbi muzikën. Duke folur për aktivitetin më të madh muzikor të fundvitit, poeti Agim Doçi pohon se ky festival duhet të bëjë më shumë dhe për anën e spektaklit, ndërsa si primar sigurisht që duhet të ketë krijimtarinë artistike që do të interpretohet në skenën e tij.

*-Këtë vit jeni pjesëmarrës në edicionin e 50-të të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH. Me çfarë do të prezantoheni këtë herë?*

Unë pata ftesa nga kompozitorë të nderuar e të talentuar, dhe mendova të shfrytëzoj bashkëpunimet e gjata. Meqenëse kompozitorët që kanë bërë epokë në festivale me të cilët unë kam bashkëpunuar nuk po punojnë më, dhe disa prej tyre janë ndarë nga jeta si i paharruari Agim Prodani, apo të tjerë që nuk shkruajnë më si Avni Mula, Limoz Dizdari etj, këtë vit unë marr pjesë me tre krijime me emra të talentuar. Megjithëse censurorët e festivalit dhe ata që janë caktuar drejtues thonë që çdo projekt duhet të ketë dy tekste, unë jam i detyruar ti deklaroj të tre bashkëpunimet e mia këtë vit. Bashkëpunimin e parë e kam me Edmond  Zhulalin, i cili ka realizuar një këngë jashtëzakonisht të bukur, që e këndon 16 vjeçari Toni Mehmetaj, bashkëpunimi i dytë është me djalin e Agim Krajkës, Fatrini, këngë që e interpreton Goldi Halili, një vajzë e talentuar dhe me një vesh muzikor, ndërsa bashkëpunimi i tretë që “kërcënohet” është me kantautorin Luan Zhegu, këngë që do ta këndojë Rudina Delia. Unë gjithmonë jam cilësuar si poet i dashurisë dhe nuk jam si të tjerët që kanë marrë medalje duke i kënduar partisë. Në krijimtarinë time me Zhulalin kam këngën “Ëndrra e parë”, me Fatrin Krajkën kam këngën që flet port marrëdhënien e sinqertë mes dy të rinjve, të cilët kërkojnë nga njëri-tjetri të mos harrojnë që dashuria nuk do jo. Me Luan Zhegun kam cekur temën lot i një fëmije, ku loti i tij peshon më shumë se çdo dhimbje tjetër. 

*-Ju thatë që sipas rregullores së festivalit, çdo poet duhet të jetë pjesëmarrës vetëm me dy tekste jo më shumë, por për ju si është kjo rregullore?*

Për mua është një kriter absurd dhe paradoksal, por dhe kriter idiot, sepse ata harrojnë që nuk është festival i poezisë, por është festival i këngës. Dhe për sa kohë që është i tillë unë nuk mund të përzë kompozitorët. Unë nuk i kam penguar autorët e tjerë që mos të bëjnë këngë. Për sa kohë përkrah Gjok Becit, Xhevahir Spahiut, Arben Dukës etj, unë jam një ndër princërit e kësaj mbretërie, ky është një kriter idiot që më pengon mua. Unë nuk marr pjesë në festival për çmim, por unë marr pjesë në festival që kënga ime të rrijë bukur në buzë të njerëzve dhe këtë parim unë e kam mësuar 30 vite më parë kur kam bashkëpunuar me Agim Prodanin. Unë nuk kam faj që marr çmime, nderohem dhe shkoj dy herë në Festivalin Europian.

*-E ndërkohë, tre këngët tuaja tashmë janë pranuar në festival?*

Këngët e mia janë pranuar të treja, por më thonë që mos e vë emrin tek një këngë. Nëse do heq emrin mund të vë si autor teksti Petrit Becin, i cili është dhe drejtor i RTSH dhe unë nuk mbaj mend të ketë bërë ai ndonjë këngë. Unë nuk i bëj këngët për të më dalë emrin, por për sa kohë është festival i këngës është një kusht paradoksal që të kesh vetëm dy tekste. Më vjen mirë që si udhëheqës artistik këtë vit është një emër i talentuar si Shpëtim Saraçi, dhe unë besoj se si drejtor artistik ai do të realizojë një festival luksoz, i cili do të jetë i tëri live. Unë duke e ditur që këtë vit udhëheq Shpëtim Saraçi miku im dhe atij i janë bashkuar edhe Alfred Kaçinari dhe Edmon Zhulali, unë jam i bindur se të tre ata do të bëjnë një punë të mirë në festival.

*-Si ka qenë festivali gjatë këtyre viteve?*

Festivalet e RTSH, të cilët kanë qenë gëzimet më të mëdha në fund të vitit, duke pasur si drejtues artistik njerëz të aftë dhe të talentuar dhe shumë atdhetarë, ata kanë qenë të organizuar mirë. Sot kemi zëra të mrekullueshëm si Anjeza Shahini, Juliana Pasha, Kejsi Tola etj, që janë zëra që të befasojnë. Udhëheqja artistike e festivalit të RTSH duhet të marrë shembull nga Festivali “Kënga magjike”. Ardit Gjebrea është i paarritshëm në luksin e festivalit.

*-Festivali i RTSH ka buxhetin e shtetit?*

RTSH punon me një angazhim maksimal. RTSH shfrytëzon të gjitha fondet që i jep buxheti i shtetit, duke mos harruar që edhe shteti nuk po i përkëdhel aq shumë. Skenografia e Bashkim Zahajt apo ndriçimi i Lulzim Tufës janë të mrekullueshme, sa dhe fqinjët tanë italianë janë befasuar. Ne konkurrojmë për performanca edhe Sanremon.

*-Po krijimtaria artistike e festivalit çfarë ka sjellë këto vite, pasi ka pasur dhe zëra që ajo duhet të jetë më shumë shqiptare?*

Plagjiatura ose imitimet janë të logjikshme, sepse dhe në Europë ka akuza të tilla. Festivalet tona për fatin e mirë kanë qenë shumë të shëndetshme, dhe ato që janë plagjiaturë dhe pseudokëngëtarë do ti zhveshë festivali që do të jetë live. Sa i takon komisionit përzgjedhës, unë garantoj që ata nuk lejojnë të futet një krijim që mund të jetë bërë në vendet fqinjë. Kënga  ka një statut dhe duhet të plotësojë 5 komponentë, të jetë e mbështetur në tabanin shqiptar si melodi, të jetë një poezi me problemet sociale që ka Shqipëria, të ketë një interpretues të saktë dhe jo të dalin me turli veshjesh, të ketë një orkestracion të saktë dhe ti bëhet një shërbim nga institucioni që ka festivalin.

*-Me dekada pjesëmarrës në këtë aktivitet të këngës së lehtë shqiptare, por çfarë mendoni për juritë ndër vite në festival?*

Zakonisht në juritë e festivalit të RTSH kanë futur emra që  nuk marrin vesh fare nga kënga. Këta lloj jurish janë personifikimi më i saktë që ne kemi edhe në drejtësinë shqiptare, ku kemi një korrupsion dhe një qëndrim që krijon një klimë të mbrapshtë në Shqipëri. Mendoj se në juri duhet të marrin pjesë emra që e njohin këngën, poezinë dhe interpretimin, ndërsa në juri sot marrin regjisorë filmash, këngëtarë që janë të rinj në një kohë kur ka ikona të muzikës shqiptare. Mua më vjen keq që e them këtë, por juria mund të rrënojë një festival. Mund të bësh një aktivitet të mirë, dhe merr një juri jo të shquar por të shqyer dhe këta të shqyerit të marrin në qafë dhe përgjegjësinë e mban drejtoria e përgjithshme e RTSH. Unë kam qenë pjesëmarrës në “Eurosong” dhe më ka ardhur shumë keq që ka fatkeqësi dhe në juritë e këtij aktiviteti, ku ka votime gjeo-politike, pra kur juritë europiane janë të dalleverizuara çfarë mund të themi për juritë shqiptare.

Gazeta " SOT"

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...eta&Itemid=483

----------


## sirena_adria

* EDMOND ZHULALI : Flet kompozitori i mirenjohur rreth pjesmarrjes ne Festivalin e 50-te* 

_Pjese nga Intervista dhene per Gazeten "Telegraf "  - Çmimi “Naim Frashëri i Artë” një vlerësim i punës që më emocionoi_ 


*Tashmë po përgatitet Festivali i 50 i këngës në RTV, Ju jeni në stafin organizator. Çfarë do të na thoni për këtë festival?*

 Unë në këtë  festival në radhë të parë do të parqaitem si kompozitor së bashku me poetin e talentuar Agim Doçi. Pra jam si krijues bashkë me Doçin ku kemi zgjedhuur një këngëtar të ri Toni  Mehmetaj i cili do të jetë një suprize për këtë festival, pasi ai ka apo zotëron një vokal me të ardhme, vokal model. Qëllimi im në këtë festival është pjesmarrja si krijues, por duke qenë se jam dhe punonjës i RTSH do  jemi i angazhuar si konsulent muzikor në natën e tretë. Siç dihet ky vit është viti jubile, një vit shumë I rëndësishëm pasi 50 vite janë  5 dekata të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare. Një rrugëtim i bukur, plot befasira, ku ka pasur suksese dhe dështime, por ajo që dua të them me forcë është kjo: Ky Festival është djepi ku lindi muzika e lehtë shqiptare. Festivali ku kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre të çmuar artistët më të mirë shqiptarë (kompozitorë, poet, këngëtar, instrumentistët, skenaristët, regjisorët, dekori). Pra është nëj rrugë e gjatë në të cilën u ngrit ky institucion I muzikës shqiptare, institucioni më serioz. Duke qenë në jubileun e 50-të, festivali merr një rëndësi shumë të madhe, por një eveniment I  këtij Festivali është dhe vetë realizimi, mënyra e realizimit, e përgatitjes së këgëtarëve, orkestrës, etjj

*Pra do të ketë risi?*

Patjetër . Risija kryesore është se ky Festival do të jetë tërësisht live, I drejtpërdrejt. Dua të them se vitët e fundit Festivali ynë ka qenë me këngëtarë live dhe me një pjesë të orkestërs live, ndërsa ky i 50-ti do të jetë tërësisht live edhe me orkestër. Eshtë marrë vendim që I gjithë festivali me të gjithë komponentët  e tij, kënga, orkestra, dirigjenti, do jenë live. Pra çdo gjë që do shihet në atë skenë do jetë e drejtpërdrejtë jo me playback, me superpozim. Këtë vit Drejtor artsitik I Festivalit do të jetë z, Shpëtim Saraçi një muzikant I shkëlqyer, me kulturë të madhe muzikore i cili  ka marë përsipër drejtimin e këtij Festivali por dhe organizimin e pjesës më të rëndësishme të këtij Festivali siç është  orkestra, muzika live dhe gjithë pjesët e tjera që lidhen me veglat muzikore dhe prezantuesit. Një ndihmë të madhe do të ketë z. Alfred Kaçinari, një muzikant shumë i aftë, ku spikat në mënyrë të veçantë përvoja e tij e madhe në organizmin e Festrivaleve të tillë. Kaçinari ndoshta përbën një shtyllë të rëndësishme përkrah Saraçit ku dhe unë do të kem pjesën dhe ndihmën time modeste. Ne kemi kohë që punojmë të tre në grup ku Shpëtimi na ka pyetur për çdo detaj dhe i mer parasysh sygjerimet tona përsa i përket realizimit modern, teknik të Festivalit.  Me këto masa dhe përgatitje mendoj se Festivali do të jetë i sukseshëm ku unë nuk e shikoj thjeshtë në atë rikthimin në traditën e kaluar, të Festivaleve live  në skenë, por të realizosh live në këto vite një Festival ku teknika dhe teknlologjia ka ecur shumë përpara  duhet të jesh shumë i kujdesshëm. Shumë bashkohor pasi zëri I këngëtarit dhe i instrumentave duhet të dali si ai i produksioneve të studiove. Këtu  është dhe sfida jonë muzikore artistike, për realizmin   e këtij Festivali. Pra live por me të gjitha elementët që mund të jap teknologjia e studios drejtpërdrejt në skenë. Për të gjitha këto elemntë po punon me seriozitet regjisori i talentuar Osman Mula, Skenografi Bashkim Zahaj  i cili ka bërë shumë skenografi në disa Festivale. Pra jemi një ansambël i madh i cili po punon me përgjegjshmëri duke dhënë maksimumin e tij.

*Si duket ky Festival do të ketë shumë shpenzime. Si ka qenë mbështetja e drejtuesve të RTSh?* 

Sigurisht shpenzimet do të jenë më të mëdha ndaj kemi gjetur mbështetjen e plotë të Drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të Radiotelevizionit z. Petrit Beci por dhe të Drejtorit të Festivalit z. Martin Leka. Ky Festival këkron teknik më të madhe, instrumenta të shumta, kërkon një angazhim dhe një skenë më të kompletuar. Vetë z Beci ishte një “fans” i zhvillimit live të këtij Festivali në RTSH, dhe pse në këtë kohë krize ka shumë kufizime ekonomike, por për artin u pa e arsyeshme të investohej më shumë se Festivalet e tjerë.

*Ky Festival do të jetë 100 përqind live. Cili është mendimi juaj për koncertet apo Festivalet me superpozim , play back, dhe cilat janë të metat e tyre?*

Që  në momentin e parë që ne themi se *një Festival është Play back ai është një Festival fals, nuk është konkurim, nuk është përballje reale por një konkurim studiosh, konkurim kompjuterik*, sepse,  në studio jepet mundësia e manipulimit,  që sot është e jashtzakonshme. Pra nuk e konsideroj Festival por një pasqyrë sepse po s’ka garë  të vërtetë dhe kur një këngëtar nuk këndon direkt, në studio I jepet mundësia që të realizojë diçka  që ai në fakt nuk mund ta bëjë në realitet. Pra duke qenë  në një këndvështrim të tillë përjashtohet gara reale, gara e pastër, gara me nuanca të plota.

 Këto lloj Festivalesh janë më tepër një show ku dhe këngëtarët po ti shohësh  janë më të fokusuar tek veshja, tek  performance skenike,  ( fustane të mëdha që s'ecin dot, apo fustane transparent, plot bizhuteri),  me grupe të mëdha baleti  me qindra  njerëz në skenë ku ato nuk janë reale dhe që nuk paraqesin asnjë lloj gare apo konkurimi. 

Nuk po flas për krijimtari sepse në këto aktivitete ka punë, sidomos nga artistët por që *në momentin që nuk këndohet direkt, gara nuk është e vërtetë. Pra është një garë e gënjeshtërt*.


_Intervista e plote ne linkun vijues :_  

http://www.gazetatelegraf.com/index....ure/12124.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Nestor Kraja: Festivali i Këngës në RTSH duhet të synojë vlerat artistike nacionale* 

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH këtë vit mbërrin në edicionin e tij të 50. Në këtë jubile është premtuar nga organizatorët se festivali për herë të parë pas shumë vitesh do të jetë i tëri live. Për vite me radhë ky festival është shoqëruar nga shumë problematika, të cilat kane zbehur dhe shkëlqimin e tij. Një nga evenimentet muzikore që për dekada me radhë ka përcjellë para publikut një krijimtari të pastër shqiptare, prej dy dekadash është përfolur shumë për vlerat e tij. Jo vetëm publiku i thjeshtë, por edhe profesionistët pohojnë se festivali duhet të jetë me standardet e vendeve të tjera të Europës. Kompozitori Nestor Kraja në intervistën e tij tregon se festivali në RTSH nuk kërkon kopje, por duhet të ketë të mpiksur karakterin nacional me individualitetin e autorit. Një tjetër problem që ngre kompozitori janë dhe juritë e festivaleve, që sipas tij duhet të bëjnë një përzgjedhje të menduar shumë mirë nga ana profesionale.

*-Këtë vit Festivali i Këngës në RTSH mbërrin në edicionin e tij të 50-të. Si e kujtoni këtë festival ndër vite, dhe si erdhi ndryshimi i tij?*

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH është një nga më të rëndësishmit në muzikën e lehtë në Shqipëri. Ky është një nga festivalet që është ndjekur me interes nga publiku gjatë këtyre viteve dhe çdo vit pritet nga publiku i thjeshtë dhe nga emrat profesionistë, që të ketë prurje interesante dhe të realizojë atë karakteristikë thelbësore që ka kënga shqiptare. Ne jemi të rrethuar me vende që kanë një kulturë të rëndësishme Europiane, si italianët, grekët etj, që kanë një karakter të thekshëm në konfigurimin e këngës së tyre të lehtë. Ata ushtrojnë një punë të kujdesshme në ruajtjen e asaj karakteristike që është nacionale. Sot unë shikoj me keqardhje që kjo karakteristikë, e cila deri në fund të viteve ’90 kishte një lloj fizionomie pavarësisht nga ambienti i mbyllur politik i kohës, pas viteve ’90 me gjithë peripecitë që kaloi vendi ynë, gjë të cilën e hasën si krijuesit dhe interpretuesit, shikoj se kjo karakteristikë nuk është më në plan kryesor. Unë mendoj se kjo është një nga arritjet që duhet të synojë Festivali i Këngës në RTSH, pra karakteristika nacionale.

*-Ju si kompozitor e vlerësoni këtë aktivitet, por cilat janë disa nga problemet që has festivali kur vjen para publikut?*

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH ka dhe të tjera probleme që duhet të zgjidhen siç është forma e organizimit të jurive. Mendoj se forma e përgjegjësisë që ka juria për të përzgjedhur atë lumë krijimtarie që vjen në festival, duhet të gjejë një zgjidhje tjetër. Kam përshtypjen që juria ka mbetur një statukuo prej shumë vitesh dhe emrat e saj pavarësisht që mund të jenë njerëz me tituj dhe me aftësi profesionale nuk arrijnë që të sjellin tek publiku këtë kërkesë, që duhet të jetë parimore. Së dyti  këtu ndikon edhe futja e fituesit të festivalit “Eurosong”, pasi shumë krijues duke pasur dhe synim këtë festival fillojnë dhe krijojnë sipas modelit të këngës fituese, gjë që bën të zbehen vlerat artistike nacionale. Mënyra e organizmit të jurisë, mënyra e shprehjes së saj duhet të jetë mbi baza të argumentimit profesional dhe individual dhe jo kolektive, sepse shpesh ndjejmë influenca të grupeve ose të miqësive që krijohen për të determinuar fituesin e këngës. Unë kam përshtypjen që ne mund të përfitojmë shumë nga eksperienca botërore. P.sh në Gjermani kur bëhet një aktivitet, brenda pagesës së aktivitetit është dhe një shumë e vogël që i jepet një anëtari i cili do të bëjë një relacion individual mbi aktivitetin, por i mbështetur mbi baza profesionale. Dhe mbi bazën e këtij mendimi mund të dali shumë më mirë vlera e këngës dhe kjo mënyrë zhduk edhe fjalët për përcaktimin e këngëve nga juria, por dhe merret edhe ajo që është më e vlefshme nga ana teknike dhe profesionale. Mendoj se një ndryshim i vogël në lëvizje të jurisë mund të sjelli një rezultat, që mund të jetë shumë më i rëndësishëm. Më kujtohet që para shumë vitesh, kompozitori i njohur Simon Gjoni dhe grupi i tij i shikonin këngët me syrin e krijuesit. Mund të kishte këngë që ishin interesante, por që kishin dështuar në një pikë. Atëherë i sugjerohej autorit për të ruajtur vlerën në këngë, që ai të plotësonte diçka tjetër. Kjo mënyrë ku sot kënga vjen e përfunduar në produksion sjell edhe probleme. Pra nëse kënga do të shikohet në thellësinë e saj dhe do të gjykohet edhe me pjesë të saj, kam përshtypjen që në festivalin e RTSH mund të vijnë këngë shumë më të mira se sa saj janë sot. Pra juria duhet të jetë shumë e përgjegjshme dhe më selektive në mendimin e saj mbi këngën, duke parashtruar kërkesën për këngë shqiptare në të gjithë indet e veta. Sot ne kemi nevojë ta theksojmë këtë karakter nacional, jo vetëm për kulturën, por edhe për atë që po vjen. Ne po hapemi drejt Europës dhe nëse ne nuk shkojmë me një kulturë të mpiksur nacionale, atëherë ne nuk mund të kemi atë vlerë që do të pretendonim.

*-Nga emra të njohur të këngës pohohet se sot festivali e ka humbur shkëlqimin e tij. Ju si e komentoni këtë?*

Unë mendoj se ky festival është i rëndësishëm. Sot kemi dhe festivale të tjera që i marrin atij edhe rëndësinë e dikurshme, por dhe spektatorë. Personalisht e pres si një eveniment të rëndësishëm dhe e ndjek, por gjithmonë mbi bazën e pretendimeve profesionale si profesionit. Mendoj se këtë proces bën çdo dëgjues që ndjek këtë festival. Kërkesat janë gjithmonë në rritje dhe puna që duhet të bëjnë ata që organizojnë këtë festival duhet të jetë gjithmonë më e madhe. Nëse do të mendojmë se festivali është një produkt që do të na sjelli para, kjo është krejtësisht gabuar. Nëse do ta mendonim këtë festival si një mpiksje të vlerave nacionale shqiptare atëherë përgjegjësia është më e madhe. Një nga këto faktorë është dhe ekzekutimi live, që duhet të jetë veçanti absolute edhe si dëshmi e potencialit kulturor që ka ky vend. Ne duhet të marrim shembuj nga festivalet më të mira që janë sot në Europë dhe në këtë nivel duhet të vijë edhe festivali në RTSH.

*-Çfarë mendoni për kompozimet e këngëve sot?*

Jo më kot vura theksin në mpiksjen e vlerave nacionale në këngët e muzikës së lehtë, sepse nga ana tjetër në ekstrem shikojmë që kemi disa autorë që janë bërë si prakticienë që marrin formula ritmike të gatshme nga bota dhe i shtojnë një melodi fare të thjeshtë edhe ordinere duke arritur të penetrojnë edhe në filtrin e jurisë. Mendoj se edhe studentët tanë duhet të merren me këngën e muzikës së lehtë, sepse ata marrin disa njohuri të rëndësishme në shkollë dhe ato duhet ti shfaqin në muzikën e lehtë. Futja e studiove bën që këta studentë të mos të futen dot në konkursin e festivalit. Dikur festivali ishte një punë e madhe për të gjithë krijuesit, ndërsa sot kënga duhet të jetë e përfunduar dhe kjo mundësi teknike bën që shumë kompozitorë të rinj, që dalin nga Akademia e Arteve  nuk e kanë mendësinë teknike që të inkuadrohen në këtë hark, kështu që organizatorët duhet të shohin edhe thithjen e kësaj force që mund të jetë më produktive. Festivali në RTSH nuk duhet të lejojë kopje, por duhet të bazohet mbi mpiksjen e karakterit nacional, me individualitetin e autorit.

*-Mendoni se do të arrihet ana teknike pa probleme këtë vit, pasi në vitet e tjera ka qenë një nga problemet e këngëtarëve?*

Mundësitë kanë qenë, janë dhe do të jenë, por dëshira është me pikëpyetje. Unë shpresoj që ky festival të jetë live dhe të jetë çdo gjë e menduar, sepse edhe një orkestracion me shije i jep vlerë këngës, ashtu si i jep vlerë dhe një tekst poetik. Mendoj se ashtu si duhet të angazhohen kompozitorët më të mirë, duhet të afrohen dhe poetët më të mirë. Një kompozitor duhet të frymëzohet nga një poezi e bukur dhe nëse nuk frymëzohet ai do të ketë pak mundësi që krijimtaria e tij të jetë për festival.


_Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi  - Gazeta " SOT "_ 

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...eta&Itemid=483

----------


## shigjeta

*Shpëtim Saraçi: Qëllimi i Festivalit të jetë muzika e mirë, interpretimi live dhe jo Eurosongu*

Festivali i 50-të në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar, që zhvillohet nga data 26-29 dhjetor, do të jetë një festival ku e shkuara dhe e tashmja do të sjellin këngët më të mira shqiptare. Njëra prej tyre, në fund të katër netëve do të ketë radhën të përfaqësohet në Festivalin Europian. Po kush janë pretendentët?

Një mbrëmje Gala, 100% live, shumë të ftuar, skenografi plot ngjyra e drita, ku e shkuara dhe e tashmja do të jenë bashkë. Ky është Festivali i 50-të i Këngës në Radio-Televizionin Shqiptar, një jubile që ka ngritur në këmbë gjithë stafin realizues që kërkon të sjellë në këtë përvjetor atë që publiku se ka parë në këto 49 vjet festival. Së pari dhe më e rëndësishmja është punuar që festivali të jetë 100% live, siç dhe premton udhëheqësi artistik, Shpëtim Saraçi. Mes dyshimeve që vijnë nga e kaluara se të kënduarit live ishte thjesht një iluzion në Festivalin e 50-të të RTSH-së, Saraçi shprehet me germa të mëdha se festivali do të jetë i gjithi live. Këtë herë është 100% live, këtë e them me germa të mëdha. Do të jetë muzikë e gjallë. Do të jenë 28 këngë që shoqërohen nga 53 instrumentistë, përfshirë edhe back vokalistët, kemi në dispozicion shërbimet e 5 dirigjentëve. Teknikisht jemi mbështetur nga një firmë shqiptare dhe dy teknikë italianë tepër të njohur. Po bëhen prova përditë, me një ritëm të jashtëzakonshëm, - jep garancinë e tij Shpëtim Saraçi. Po aq është folur edhe për rikthimet e atyre që në shqip mund të quhen Të mëdhenjtë e skenës, apo BIG-ët në anglishten tonë vend e pa vend në bashkëbisedimin e përditshëm, nejse, rikthimi i tyre në skenë iu faturua dëshirës së vjetër për të pasur mundësinë që një herë të vetme në karrierë të ngjiten në skenën e një Festivali Europian e të këndojnë live. Por mbi këtë argument të natyrshëm të këngëtarëve të rikthyer, Saraçi ka një shpjegim krejt tjetër. Ajo çka unë kam ndierë është një nostalgji për festivalin, për traditën e tij 50-vjeçare, për tu rikthyer dhe për të dhënë më të mirën. Nuk është thjesht për faktin që po bëhet live. Por nëse një vit më parë u synua për të dalë disi nga tradita e festivalit dhe u tentua për ta futur Festivalin e RTSH-së në shinat e një festivali modern duke sjellë edhe muzikë alternative, në këtë përvjetor festivali do të mbahet fort tek tradita. Kemi pak nga të gjitha, por sigurisht edhe interpretimi live bën që të spikasin disa gjini që janë më të përshtatshme për këtë lloj interpretimi. Muzika dance nuk është aq e përshtatshme për tu luajtur live, pasi përgjithësisht luhet nga DJ, si dhe muzika hip-hop apo R&B, pavarësisht se ne kemi përfaqësues shumë të mirë të këtyre rrymave, siç është Dr. Flori, që ka një këngë shumë të fortë. E mora këtë shembull për të treguar se nuk ka stepje ndaj interpretimit live. Në festival ka emra të rinj, të vjetër apo të mesëm, që kanë marrë pjesë në festivalet e shkuara dhe janë prezentë në shumë aktivitete. Kjo lloj larmie më rri shumë komode, sepse bën që festivali të ketë larmi ngjyrash. Dhe duke pasur një kolorit kaq të pasur mund të ketë edhe interes më mbrapa, - thotë udhëheqësi artistik, Shpëtim Saraçi. Por kur vjen fjala për të bërë një listim të këngëve pretendente për çmimin e madh e për rrjedhojë dhe për skenën e Eurosong-ut, Saraçi rikthehet natyrshëm në rolin e udhëheqësit artistik të Festivalit të RTSH-së. Ka disa këngë të mira, nuk mund të them emra, pasi janë shijet e mia personale dhe këtë nuk e diskutoj me njeri. Nuk kam dëshirë të ndikoj në përzgjedhjen e jurisë. Qëllimi im është të merrem vetëm me anën profesionale të festivalit, tu vihem në shërbim të gjithë artistëve që marrin pjesë, këngëtarëve, krijuesve, orkestruesve etj., dhe të bëj më të mirën për të ndihmuar në rritjen e standardit nga viti në vit. Nëse ne do të bëjmë më të mirën, duke kthyer standardin më të mirë që ka pasur dikur festivali, mendoj se ky aktivitet do të marrë të tjera vlera. Por mos ndoshta kompozitorët dhe këngëtarët pjesëmarrës në Festivalin e RTSH-së janë të ndikuar më shumë seç duhet nga dëshira e madhe për të qenë të paktën një herë fitues në Eurosong, çka sjell një çoroditje në atë që mund të etiketohet si këngë me ritme shqiptare? Ky është një perceptim shumë i drejtë, - pohon Saraçi i cili ka qenë shpesh në krah të atyre që kanë këmbëngulur që festivali i RTSH-së të kishte koloritin e vet dhe të mos ishte i ndikuar shumë nga pjesëmarrja në Festivalin Europian. Megjithatë, nuk mendoj se Eurosong e pengon festivalin. Madje mendoj që dalëngadalë ne tu afrohemi standardeve ndërkombëtare të muzikës dhe të konkurrimit atje dhe të kuptojmë shumë mirë që kemi vite përpara për të arritur në standardin e Europian-it. Kjo është normale, sepse tek e fundit, ne kemi pasur një shkëputje 40-vjeçare nga muzika botërore dhe befas u lirua gjithçka dhe nuk u hap një rubinet, por një ujëvarë e tërë që mori me vete çgjeti përpara e shtriu përdhe ndokënd. Tashmë është koha që ne të ecim dalëngadalë për të kapur këtë vrap të domosdoshëm. Në Festivalin Europian, ne dërgojmë një përfaqësues, por unë nuk mendoj që ai duhet të jetë qëllimi bazë i festivalit tonë. Ky qëllim duhet të jetë muzika e mirë, interpretimi live dhe dhënia e emocioneve reale në skenë. Kjo mendoj se do i japë një vlerë të veçantë festivalit.

Si do të përzgjidhen këngët më të mira ndër vite

Këngët më të mira janë nderuar thuajse në më të shumtën e rasteve me çmime të dyta, aq shpesh ka ndodhur kjo, saqë tashmë çmimi i dytë është kthyer në një batutë mes këngëtarëve. Edhe udhëheqësi artistik, Shpëtim Saraçi bie dakord me këtë, aq më tepër që këto kohë i është dashur të gërmojë nëpër akrivët e Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar në kërkim të 26 këngëve më të mira ndër vite, që do të ngjiten në skenën e Festivalit të 50-të në RTSH si një mbrëmje Gala e një rrugëtimi të gjatë të këngës së lehtë shqiptare. Tashmë ato u përkasin festivaleve dhe nuk mund të gjykojmë se çka ndodhur me çmimet. Jemi detyruar të mbledhim një komision profesional, i cili përzgjodhi 26 këngët që do të ngjiten në skenë natën e tretë. Do të jenë me regjistrim. Të gjithë artistët do të jenë në skenë atë natë. Është konceptuar tërësisht ndryshe nga netët e tjera të festivalit. Kemi menduar një këngë për çdo kompozitor, pasi ka nga ata që e kanë fituar më shumë se njëherë çmimin e parë. Një prej tyre jam edhe unë, por zgjodhëm vetëm një këngë. Por do të jetë një kënaqësi e veçantë ajo natë. Ka qenë një propozim i drejtorit të përgjithshëm të RTSH-së, z. Petrit Beci për të kujtuar këngët më të mira të festivaleve tona. Praktikisht ka qenë shumë e vështirë, sepse kemi 49 këngë fituese dhe ti këndosh të gjitha në të njëjtën natë shkon shumë gjatë, prandaj vendosëm një këngë për çdo kompozitor fitues. Ky ka shërbyer si kriter për përzgjedhjen e 26 këngëve.

_Aida Tuci - MAPO_

----------


## sirena_adria

*LUAN ZHEGU * *:  Kantautori nderuar “Mjeshtër i madh i skenës” tregon se u largua nga skena si këngëtar, për t’ia lënë garën të rinjve* 

Kantautori i njohur Luan Zhegu me një eksperiencë 35 vjet në skenën e festivaleve të këngës tregon se në jetën e tij ka qenë e rëndësishme që të prezantohet mirë në skenën e festivalit dhe të bëjë këngë që ti rezistojnë kohës. Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën, kantautori i njohur vjen me një rrëfim mbi jetën e atij artistike, duke veçuar momentet më të bukura dhe ato më të vështira, momente të cilat edhe sot e kësaj dite i ruan në kujtimet e tij artistike.

Jeta e tij artistike në skenën e Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH nisi që në vitin 1975, për të vijuar edhe në ditët e sotme, një aktivitet që ka sjellë para publikut këngë të cilat janë mirëpritur dhe duartrokitur shumë. Këtë vit Luan Zhegu vjen si krijues me këngën “Të kërkoj”, e cila do të interpretohet nga një këngëtare e re, por që kompozitori tregon se ka një vokal të mirë. Për dekada me radhë në skenën e festivaleve, kantautori Luan Zhegu tregon se gjatë gjithë jetës së tij ka punuar me pasion dhe me dashuri për këngën. Në vitin 1995 Zhegu u prezantua për herë të fundit si këngëtar, ndërsa tregon se tashmë radhën e kanë të rinjtë. Për kantautorin e njohur Luan Zhegu, skena e festivalit kërkon vetëm interpretim live, ndërsa kënga në playback është vetëm për show. Për emrin e njohur të këngës shqiptare vetëm me live arrin të përcjellësh emocionin me këngën. 

*-Këtë vit Festivali i Këngës në RTSH këtë vit mbërrin në edicionin e tij të 50-të. Çfarë mund të na thoni këtë herë për pjesëmarrjen tuaj në skenën e festivalit?*

Këtë vit ashtu si dhe në vitet e tjera unë vij si krijues. Jam pjesëmarrës i mbi 20 festivaleve të këngës si këngëtar, por si krijues jam shumë më tepër. Këtë vit unë vij me një krijimtari muzikore që i takon baladës. Kënga titullohet “Të kërkoj”, tekstin e ka shkruar Rudina Delia, e cila dhe do ta interpretojë në festival. Është një këngëtare e mirë, e cila ka aktivitet dhe në TOB, ka një zë të ëmbël dhe me një vokal të kënaqshëm. Mendoj se do të prezantohemi mirë në festival. Unë e konsideroj dhe e marr me shumë pasion dhe me shumë impenjim festivalin e fundvitit, dhe kjo nuk ka ndryshuar që në festivalin e 14-të që unë kam filluar të këndoj dhe deri më tani. Në çdo festival që unë kam marrë pjesë nuk kam pretenduar për çmime, pavarësisht se në aktivitetin tim jam nderuar me çmime të para, të dyta, të treta. Për mua ka qenë e rëndësishme që unë të prezantohem mirë në skenën e festivalit dhe të bëj këngë që ti rezistojnë kohës. Kujtoj këtu shprehjen latine që thotë: *“Nuk mbetet ajo që fiton, por fiton ajo që mbetet”*. Kur mbetet kënga tek publiku, atëherë ke fituar çdo çmim.

*-Çfarë kërkon të thotë kënga “Të kërkoj”?*

Është një këngë që i këndon dashurisë. 

*-Këtë vit në 50-vjetor të festivalit do të marrin pjesë emra që kanë vite eksperiencë në festival, por dhe emra të rinj dhe të talentuar. E ndjeni konkurrencën?*

Unë kënaqem kur ka dhe emra të rinj që janë të talentuar, sepse ne hyjmë në ring me të njëjtën peshë. Uroj që ne të jemi mirë dhe të na pëlqejë spektatori.

*-Festivali i Këngës në RTSH është cilësuar si aktiviteti më i madh i këngës shqiptare dhe ka peshën e tij. Për disa vite festivali nuk pati interpretimin live, si të orkestrës ashtu dhe të këngëtarit. Çfarë solli kjo në vlerat e tij?*

Unë nuk mund të them se u zbeh krijimtaria e festivalit. Në ato vite pati shumë këngë të bukura. Po të shikojmë arkivin me këngët e viteve ’90 deri në ’97, kishte një krijimtari artistike në nivele të kënaqshme. Në ato vite kujtoj këngën “Pyes lotin”, një krijim shumë i bukur dhe kishte dhe kompozitorë të tjerë të njohur të cilët sollën një krijimtari të bukur dhe me vlera, që janë pëlqyer nga spektatori. E vetmja gjë që mund të jetë penetruar, është fakti qw mund të ketë pasur këngëtarë që nuk kanë qenë në nivele të këndojnë live dhe më pas koha i ka seleksionuar. Koha e seleksionon atë që nuk është në gjendje të këndojë live. Pra nuk mund të themi se në ato vite u zbeh krijimtaria, përkundrazi kishte këngë me vlera artistike, madje në ato vite kishte një liri. Këtu dua të përmend dhe përshëndes udhëheqësin artistik Zhani Ciko, falë të cilit në ato vite është bërë një punë shumë e mirë në krijimtarinë artistike me këngën. Unë u paraqita me këngën “E doni dashurinë” në vitin 1995, dhe unë më shumë problem kisha sepse nuk isha mësuar të këndoja me playback, pasi isha mësuar të këndoja live. Nga momenti në moment kisha frikë se mos kishte probleme me CD dhe kjo ishte e dëmshme për këngën, unë isha mësuar vetëm me live. Në ato vite me tekstet ka bërë një punë të talentuar Alqi Boshnjaku, dhe ishin me nivel. Në ato vite kemi pasur një larmi fabulash të bukura dhe ishin poetët më të mirë shqiptarë, duke filluar me Gjok Becin, Jorgo Papingjin, Agim Doçi, Arben Duka, Alqi Boshnjaku, etj, emra të cilët shkruanin tekste të mira. Vërejtja ime qëndron vetëm tek këngëtarët, që nuk ishin me nivel si ata të interpretimi live, por koha i seleksionoi.

*-Këtë vit, nga organizatorët është pohuar se do të jetë i tëri live festivali?*

Më vjen mirë nga kjo. Dua të përgëzoj udhëheqësin artistik të festivalit Shpëtim Saraçin, i cili është një nga emrat e talentuar dhe e ka marrë seriozisht. Unë mendoj se ai do të paraqitet shumë mirë, sepse kam besim tek edukata e tij e punës, sepse ai ka filluar që herët të merret me krijimtarinë muzikore. Ka një bagazh që është për tu admiruar dhe ai ka shumë parametra tepër të realizueshëm për këtë eveniment muzikor. Edhe në stafin që është këtë vit unë kam shumë besim, është regjisor Osman Mula, është Alfred Kaçinari, Edmond Zhulati, drejtori Martin Leka, pa harruar dhe impenjimin dhe punën e drejtorit të RTSH, Petrit Beci.

*-Sipas jush, si ka qenë prezantimi i Shqipërisë në “Eurosong” gjatë viteve?*

Mua më kanë pëlqyer të gjithë këngët që kanë shkuar në skenën e Festivalit Europian të Këngës, pavarësisht që dihet se çfarë ndodh në festival. Shqipëria është paraqitur gjithmonë me dinjitet. Unë e kam thënë dhe herë të tjera, se mendimi im është që nga tre këngët që janë të renditura në festival, mes tyre të zgjidhet ajo që duhet të shkojë në “Eurosong”, dhe jo të jetë domosdoshmërish këngë që merr çmimin e parë, por ajo të zgjidhte me këtyre të trejave. Kjo mund të bëhet me një votim tjetër. Pjesëmarrja e Shqipërisë për në “Eurosong” mund të avancojë dhe tek festivalet e tjera që zhvillohen, pasi dhe ato kanë krijimtari të mirë artistike, por meqë ka eskluzivitetin RTSH nuk mendoj se duhet ti hyjnë në hise, por të shikohet mënyra e votimit duke kaluar pak kohë nga prezantimi i këngëve.

*-Më parë kanë qenë dhe juritë e rretheve, si i kanë parë këto votime?*

Në këto juri bënin pjesë profesionistë dhe ashtu si ishte juria e Tiranës ishte dhe ajo e Shkodrës apo e Gjirokastrës, apo dhe juri të tjera. Emra ishin profesionistë që dëgjonin festivalin dhe jepnin dhe ata mendimin për këngën.

*-Jeni për një interpretim live apo playback në skenën e festivaleve?*

Për mua këngëtari duhet të jetë vetëm live, për mua vetëm një videoklip mund ta pranojë këngëtarin playback, ose mund të jetë një program televiziv që është show, por festivali duhet të jetë vetëm live. Më vjen mirë që sot ka festivale që janë kthyer live dhe ka më tepër emocion një interpretim i tillë.  Festivali nuk kërkon këngë që janë në kompjuter, por një interpretim dinjitoz dhe duhet të jetë drejtpërdrejt në skenë, live.

*-Në këngën shqiptare sot janë futur dhe rryma të reja, ju si i keni parë këto tendenca muzikore?*

Në festival ka një ndryshim të madh në krijimtari, sepse është përzgjedhja nga profesionistët dhe përgjegjësinë e mbajnë ata që merren me këtë. Në tregun muzikor sot ka shumë gjëra që lenë për të dëshiruar. Shikoj një reminishencë të disa këngëve tona me të huaja dhe kjo është për të ardhur keq, sepse jo vetëm prishet shija muzikore e publikut, por ngadalë humbet identiteti i këngës shqiptare. Ne duhet ti referohemi baballarëve të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare, që të ndjekim dhe ne rrugën e tyre, sepse kështu do të ketë ecuri krijimtaria muzikore brez pas brezi dhe në këtë mënyrë krijon dhe identitetin e këngës shqiptare. Nëse do ti referohesh brezave, unë kam pasur se çfarë të mësoj nga Çesk Zadeja, Avni Mula, Agim Prodani, Tish Daija, Agim Krajka, Feim Ibrahimi dhe kompozitorë të tjerë që kanë lëvruar këngën e lehtë shqiptare. Më pas erdhën brezat me Kujtim Laron, Hajg Zaharjan, Aleksandër Lalo, Aleksandër Peçin, Osman Mula, Alfred Kaçinari, Shpëtim Saraçi, Edmond Zhulali etj, që ditën se çfarë të marrin nga brezat më parë. Edhe brezat e rinj që vijnë nëse nuk i referohen brezave, rrugës që ata u bazuan tek bulëzat dhe perlat e muzikës popullore shqiptare nuk do të sjellin krijimtari të pasur artistike, dhe nëse ata do ti referohen kësaj atëherë gjithmonë do të ketë vazhdimësi kënga shqiptare, do të ketë identitetin e saj që në të gjithë botën të jetë origjinale shqiptare.  

*-Për herë të parë moret pjese si këngëtar në vitin 1975 në skenën e Festivalit të 14 në RTSH. Si e kujtoni atë kohë?*

Interpretova këngën e Shaqir Kodrës  me titull “Shokët” me tekst të Betim Muçës dhe orkestruar nga Gjon Simoni. Ishte një nga këngët më të bukura të festivalit. Kënga në ato vite këndohej me dy variante dhe ajo këndohej nga dy këngëtarë. Unë kisha fatin e madh që një variant të saj e këndoi e madhja Vaçe Zela dhe ne u nderuam me çmimin e dytë, unë në atë vit isha 25 vjeç.

*-Më pas si vijoi jeta juaj artistike, pasi ju u vlerësuat me shumë çmime?*

Vijoi mirë dhe unë më pas u paraqita me këngën e Agim Krajkës “Këngët  e rinisë”, që dhe sot e kësaj dite është hit, për t’ia lënë vendin këngëve të tjera, të cilat më kanë dhuruar shumë momente emocionuese.

*-Deri në vitin 1995 ju keni kënduar në skenën e festivalit, për t’ia lënë vendin vetëm kompozimit. Pse u larguat nga skena si këngëtar?*

Nuk e them që më kanë lënë forcat, sepse unë këndoj dhe tani në evenimente të ndryshme, por garën mendoj se duhet t’ia lësh dhe të rinjve. Ata vijnë me një performim tjetër. Mendova që ta lë sallën plot dhe kënga e fundit që kam kënduar në festival ka qenë “E doni dashurinë” dhe spektatori e mirëpriti shumë. Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që unë u largova, që rradhën t’ia lija brezit të ri.

*-Në krijimtarinë tuaj artistike një vend të rëndësishëm zënë dhe kompozimet, çfarë mund të na thoni rreth tyre, kush ka lënë mbresa tek publiku?*

Këtu ka vend për t’u përmendur këngët e mia që kanë lënë mbresa tek publiku si “Do dal malit”, “Mësuesit tim të parë”, “Nusja e Lirisë”, “Vajza dhe Deti”, “Dashuria”, “Jeta s’është lodër”, “Lozonjarja”, “Mirësia dhe e vërteta”, “Vajzë, moj, lule, moj”, “Pse kënduam Letit Be”, “Twist Again”, “Fal”, “San Valentino”, “Simfonia e Nënës”, “S’e fal rininë”, “E dua stinën e pranverës”, 
dhe shumë e shumë këngë të tjera që është e pamundur të përmenden. 

*-Ndërkohë, po interpretimet në skenë?*

Për sa i përket interpretimeve, ka shumë që kanë lënë mbresë, por po përmend disa: “Shokët”, “Babain tënd e kisha shok”, “Këngët e rinisë”, “Më dhe dritë nga syri jot”, “Alo Alo”, “Bashkë me fëmijët”, “Kur ishim të vegjël”, “Si zogjtë me cicërima”, “Kur jemi bashkë  të dy”, “E bukur vjen pranvera”, “E doni dashurinë”, e shumë e shumë të tjera që kanë bërë epokë në vitet ‘70, ‘80, ‘90 dhe 2000.

*-Si këngëtar nga 1975 deri më 1995, cili ka qenë momenti më i bukur në aktivitetin tuaj artistik?*

Ka shumë momente të tilla në jetën time artistike me këngën.

*-Pse vijon akoma nostalgjia e këngëve para viteve ’90?*

Këngët që kanë qenë në ato vite pëlqehen akoma nga publiku sepse nuk mund të mohohet rinia. Ishte sistemi në ato vite, por unë çdo gjë e kam bërë me një pasion të paparë dhe primare kisha anën shpirtërore në muzikë se sa anën financiare. Ne çdo gjë e bënim vetëm nga pasioni. Unë me këngët e mia i kam kënduar dashurisë, pranverës, nënës.

*-Po sot, çfarë mendoni për tekstet e këngëve?*

Ka dhe sot tekste që janë të bukura, por këngët janë me rryma dhe nuk mund të paragjykoj tekstet, sepse janë të ndara në kategori këngët sipas rrymave muzikore.

*-Moment të vështirë në karrierën tuaj artistike?*

Momente të vështira ka pasur. Në ato vite ishin dhe Koncertet e Pranverës dhe Dekadat e Majit. Në çdo aktivitet jam prezantuar me këngë të mira, por ekzistonte frika se çfarë do të thonë pas festivalit. Jam ndjerë keq në vitin 1978, unë pata bërë një këngë për Margarita Tutulanin në Dekadat e Majit. Kënga titullohej “Nusja e lirisë” me një tekst të Sulejman Matos, orkestruar nga Alqi Kareco dhe e kënduar nga Vaçe Zela, e cila e këndoi shumë mirë. Në atë kohë një nga anëtarët e byrosë politike nuk e pëlqeu këngën, sepse i ishte bërë një përshkrim fizik heroinës, teksti thoshte: “Ç’mu kujtove sonte motra Margaritë, me fustan të grisur si dritë e lirisë”. Pse ishte në tekst fustani i grisur, foli gazeta, kënga u këndua, por u hoq nga interpretimi, nuk u transmetua më.

*-A keni pengje në jetën artistike?*

Pengje kam. Kam dashur të merrja pjesë në Festivalin Europian të këngës.

*-Jeni nderuar me titullin “Mjeshtër i madh i skenës”, por si nisi udha juaj drejt krijimtarisë muzikore?*

Fillesat drejt rrugës së artit janë rreth viteve 1957, në Pallatin e Pionierëve dhe më vonë në Pallatin e Kulturës “Ali Kelmendi”. Kam filluar të këndoj që i vogël, çdo këngë që dëgjoja në radio mundohesha t’a këndoja vetë. Këtë gjë e vuri në dukje motra ime, që ishte më e madhe se unë. Në skenë kam kënduar për herë të parë në moshën 12-vjeçare dhe jam duartrokitur nga spektatori. Atëherë kam provuar emocionet e para të skenës që më dukej gjigante dhe unë isha tepër i ndrojtur para madhështisë së saj. Magjia e publikut ishte e panjohur për mua dhe filloi të njihet nga unë me kalimin e viteve. Sa shumë emocion ke kur del para publikut, por sapo fillon të interpretosh, fillon magjia. Emocioni kthehet në një forcë të brendshme shpërthyese interpretuese, duke ja përcjellë të gjitha vlerat që përmban kënga, si vijën melodike, fabulën dhe interpretimin, publikut të dashur që të mirëpret. 

Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi - Gazeta " SOT "

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...eta&Itemid=483

----------


## sirena_adria

*Frederik Ndoci: Juritë e korruptuara larguan interesin nga festivali i TVSH*

Frederik Ndoci është edhe këtë vit pjesë e festivalit të këngës në Radiotelevizionin shqiptar. Premton se do të bëjë "një paraqitje me dinjitet zotnie në festivalin e 50-të", që përkon edhe me një vit jubile. Por teksa rrëfen diçka mbi historinë e këngës së tij, ai i përgjigjet edhe pyetjes mbi "kompromentimin" e jurisë dhe zhurmat për çmimet. Ai pranon se aty ka marifete, e për këtë arsye shprehet se nuk ka qenë asnjëherë pjesë e vendimmarrjes. 

Në festimin e dekadës së pestë të jetës së këtij konkursi të këngës shqipe, ku mori jetë dhe emër melosi shqiptar, Ndoci do të interpretojë bashkë me motrat, Julin dhe Ritën. Këngëtari shkodran ka një kontribut të gjatë në këngën shqipe dhe në këtë festival, por zëri i tij nuk është ndalur veç brenda kufijve, pasi në karrierë ai numëron koncerte dhe vlerësime pa fund edhe jashtë vendit. Mbase për këtë arsye ai premton se nuk do të luante kurrë me dinjitetin e artistit, as për para as për çelësa hyrjesh... 

*I riktheheni sërish Festivalit të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. Cili është synimi juaj këtë radhë?* 

Me qenë se është jubile (50 vjetori) thashë se pjesëmarrja ime do ishte thjesht një dedikim si Frederik, kësaj skene që na u bë si altar që në hapat e para të fillimeve të artit tonë. Mendova që edhe teksti të ishte një histo-dedikim dhe i tillë do jetë, pasi fabula e tekstit është një dialog i Frederikut dhe jetës time, pra një autobiografi për çfarë labirintesh kaloi jeta ime 50-vjeçare... 

*Me ç'këngë merrni pjesë? Cili është mesazhi i saj?* 

Muzika që më tregoi kompozitorja Lejla Agolli, me të cilën spektatori është me pak informacion rreth bravurës dhe krijimtarisë së saj ndër vite, do të them vetëm që është e vetmja kompozitore shqiptare femër, që ka shkruar vepra dhe koncerte simfonike për instrumente. Ne i themi "zysh Lela" pavarësisht se mua nuk më ka dhënë mësim, por iu ka dhënë mësim në Liceun Artistik të gjithë miqve dhe artistëve që kanë mbaruar liceun dhe që janë respektivisht brezi im dhe më pas deri në fund të viteve '90. Kur më tregoi materialin më pëlqeu dhe thashë me këtë material muzikor unë si Frederik dukë lënë mënjanë çdo pretendim egoist, por me një mesazh të madh si artist dhe e thënë shkodrançe, vendosa të bëja "një paraqitje me dinjitet zotnie, në festivalin e 50-të". 

*Po nga këngët tuaja ndër vite, cilat do të këndohen?* 

Surprizë do të ishte sikur mos ta shkruaja në këtë gazetë, që në refren do të më shoqërojnë dy motrat e mia Rita dhe Juli, të cilat këtë fundviti i detyrova të ishin me mua në Shqipëri duke iu dhuruar një kujtim të bukur në këtë festival jubile. Juli do të jetë edhe tek nata gala e festivalit, pasi është përzgjedhur edhe kënga "Tokë e diellit" që është kënduar nga Juli, unë dhe Manjola Nallbani ashtu siç është përzgjedhur edhe kënga "Në çdo zemër një herë troket" dhe kënga "Balada e gurit". Kështu që domosdo Juli është në festival. 

*Këto vitet e fundit është diskutuar shumë për paracaktim çmimesh e anim jurie... Ju ç'mendim keni?* 

Tani për sa i përket jurisë, si zakonisht kushdo që hyn në garë hyn me pretendime. Sigurisht dihet që nuk ka 10 çmime të para, ka vetëm një dhe zakonisht vetëm unë në 2006-ën dhe doktor Berisha që i shpalli luftë korrupsionit më bëri që të shpartalloj mjeshtrat e korrupsionit atë vit. Dihet që në art ka shumë, madje aq shumë sa që vërtet e kanë bërë festivalin të mos këtë atë interes që ka pasur një herë e një kohë kur ishte vërtet festival. Më vjen keq nëse juria korruptohet. Përderisa nuk e keni parë Frederik Ndocin në asnjë juri, kjo është shumë domethënëse, sepse mua nuk më blen askush me çelësa hyrjesh dhe para për shkelje. Në art unë assesi nuk pranoj të shkel dinjitetin e asnjë artisti sepse mallkimi i Zotit është konkret.


_Gazeta Shqiptare_ 

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/ar....php?id=108508

----------


## sirena_adria

*HYGERTA SAKO e ENKELEDA ZEKO - 2 PREZANTUESET FEMRA TE FESTIVALIT TE 50-te* 


Rikthehet pas 12 vitesh si prezantuese e Festivalit të 50-të të Këngës në RTSH, por kësaj here me një status ndryshe. I kujton me nostalgji vitet kur sapo kishte fituar një kurorë miss-i dhe prestigjin për të qenë një prezantuese festivali ia jepte ajo kurorë. Pas tri viteve rresht si prezantuese e këtij evenimenti të rëndësishëm të fundvitit që nga viti ‘97, dy herë në krah të Adi Krastës dhe një herë në krah të Gazmend Gjokës, tani sërish në krah të një aktori si Nik Xhelilaj. Zbulojmë prapaskenat e prezantimit të një viti jubile, ku ethet e këngëtarëve do të alternohen me historinë e 50 viteve muzikë e lehtë shqiptare, në katër netë show duke filluar nga 26 dhjetori.

*ÇFARË PRITET NDRYSHE NË TRESHEN HYGERTA, NIKU DHE ENKELEDA*

Ajo është një miss me shumë vite eksperiencë televizive, aq sa në mbi një dekadë punë si prezantuese festivalesh, spektaklesh bukurie, apo show të përjavshëm në televizion, natyrisht të krijon idenë se tashmë roli i shoqërueses së një mashkulli prezantues me peshë të skenë, ta marrë ajo. Dhe kjo ide përfocohet, duke marrë parasysh që aktori Nik Xhelilaj e ka për herë të parë prezantimin, po ashtu dhe gazetarja sportive e RTSH-së, Enkeleda Zeko, e ka për herë të parë. 

Hygerta shprehet për këtë rast: “Jemi tre prezantues me një peshë të barabartë në skenë. Do e mbajmë me pak kimet Nikun se e kemi të vetmin mashkull, që do të thotë se ndoshta shpeshherë do të nisë të flasë ai pari, por pesha e prezantimit është e barabartë mes të treve”, sqaron Hygerta. Jemi kureshtarë të dimë se si do të shkojë ky trinitet, ndërkohë që Festivali i RTSH-së asnjëherë nuk u ka shpëtuar komenteve për formulën e prezantimit, që për vite të tëra ka pasur si figurë qendrore një prezantues mashkull me vetësiguri në skenë dhe dy femra shoqëruese.

*“ME NIKUN DO SHKËMBËJMË BATUTA JASHTË SKENARIT”* 

Gjatë provave me skenarin e Pandi Laços dhe Edlira Birkos, ata kanë zbuluar tek njëri
tjetri edhe sensin e humorit, duke nuhatur se mes tyre mund të realizohet një prezantim jashtë skemave. Hygerta pohon se: “Mendoj që do shkëmbejmë batuta të momentit në katër netët e festivalit, pasi të tre jemi persona me humor, spontanë, të lirshëm. Të paktën këtë fakt e kam vënë re dhe te Niku, të cilin po e shoh në prova që ka lirshmëri, dhe pse jo batuta të rastit”. Sigurisht, thotë ajo, që do i përmbahemi një linje të skenarit që është konceptuar, ku alternohet prezantimi i këngëve me një lloj historie të 49 viteve festival. Por pa dyshim do të ketë batuta që do t’i lihen momentit, pra një komunikim spontan me njëri tjetrin, pa u dashur që të jenë të përgatitura më parë”.

*HYGERTA HYN NË DIETË INTENSIVE*

Ajo këmbëngul se në këtë rast nuk i intereson aq shumë pamja sesa prezantimi, ndaj po punon që të shfaqet në skenë e zhdërvjellët. “Ky është një festival jubile, ka ngarkesë të madhe emocionale dhe ngarkesë profesionale sepse nuk është pak të prezantosh festivalin e RTSH-së së fundvitit, dhe ndaj po punoj që të mundem të transmetoj emocionin e 50 viteve”, thotë ajo.

 Por si do të shfaqet në pamjen e saj?! “Në pamje natyrisht që nuk jam më një vajzë e vogël, si atëherë kur kam qenë 21-22 vjeçe. Tani unë vij me një tjetër status, dhe mbi të gjitha me një tjetër staturë në skenë. Atëherë unë kam qenë e ftuar më shumë si ai personazhi femër në krah të një mashkulli, ndërsa tani raportet janë ndryshe. S’mund të vij si shoqëruesja e një partneri të zotë mashkull, por me një personalitet të plotë të krijuar në vite dhe të shprehur me vetësiguri”, pohon Hygerta.

 Kanë kaluar shumë vite, dhe pas lindjes së vajzës pesë vite më parë, Hygerta ka ndryshuar pak nga linjat që kishte kur u shpall miss. Ndaj ajo, prej dhjetë ditësh ka nisur një dietë impenjative, që duket se i ka dhënë rezulatet e para. “Deri tani ka humbur 2 kg, dhe shumë shpejt shpresoj të humb edhe 2 kg të tjera për të arritur tek pesha 65 kg, e justifikueshme për gjatësinë time”, tha ajo. 

Për sa i përket look-ut, ajo shprehet se në këtë rast nuk do shqetësohem shumë për të, dhe nuk do mërzitem nëse nuk do pëlqehet ngjyra ime e flokëve, fustani apo vathët. “Jam e prekopuar që të marr vlerësime vetëm për prezantimin”, shprehet ajo. Gjithsesi, tashmë ngjyrën e flokëve e ka portokalli, por në festival ka shumë mundësi të shfaqet me flokë të errëta gështenjë. “Jam duke eksperimentuar me pamjen, dhe dëshiroj që të mos shfaqem ekstravagante si në veshje, ashtu edhe në grim e model flokësh


" Panorama Plus " 

http://www.panorama.com.al/panorama-...ra-festivalit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*BASHKIM ALIBALI :  Iso e Jare pranë e pranë ne Festivalin e 50-te* 

_Jorida Pasku - " Shekulli "_

Bashkim Alibali që për 40 vjet ka qenë konkurrent në Festivalin e Këngës në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar, në përvjetorin e 50-të vjen me një krijim të tijin, me tekst të Jorgo Papingjit. Për interpretimin Alibali i ka besuar vetes.

Autorët, të ulur në një kafene mbrapa Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, vrasin mendjen për një titull që të tingëllojë mirë. E lexojnë dhe e rilexojnë tekstin për të gjetur aty më të bukurën fjalë. Krijimi, që e kanë mbajtur për një kohë të gjatë në dorë, bën fjalë për këngën shqiptare, motivet e buruara nga veriu në jug të shoqëruara me tingëllimin e lahutës, klarinetës dhe dajres. Edhe pse nuk ka qenë qëllim i autorëve, aty jepet një mesazh për krijimet shqip, që duhet të mos mbyten e harrohen mes ambientit të mbushur me “këngë të marra hua”.



*Z.Alibali, kujt i kushtohet krijimi?*  

I kushtohet këngës shqiptare, që nga veriu, Shqipëria e Mesme dhe e Jugut. Siç e thotë edhe Jorgoja: “Pranë e pranë iso e jare, kjo është kënga jonë shqiptare”. E kemi diskutuar shumë kohë këtë këngë. E kam bazuar te motivet shkodrane, jo sepse është vendi i origjinës, por ka lindur natyrshëm kjo ndjesi te unë. Jam shumë i kënaqur me poezinë që i rri mirë muzikës. Orkestracionin e ka bërë Sokol Marsi.

*Cilit zhanër i përket?* 

Është një këngë e muzikës së lehtë, por atmosfera është popullore.

*Ndërhyn Papingji:* Për t’u shkruar muzika u desh shumë kohë. Gjendej një variant, më tej një tjetër, lëmohej, merrte formën e vet. Një krijim asnjëherë nuk quhet i mbaruar. Dhe  tani që po flasim, mendojmë se a e kemi arritur gjithçka që donim të shprehnim? A kemi lënë gjë mangët? Tani dëgjojmë festivalet, koncertet dhe këngët i njohim, cilat janë sllave, franceze, greke. Në këtë krijim u nisëm me dëshirën që të kishte vulën shqiptare. Shqipëria njihet në botë pikërisht nga isoja labe dhe jaret shkodrane. Jemi përpjekur të mos i japim tendencë veriore apo jugore të mirëfilltë, po t’i gërshetojmë të dyja.

*Edhe në “Eurosong” autenticiteti i këngëve nuk kalon pa u vënë re…*

*Bashkim Alibali:* Ka shumë mendime që po shkojmë drejt globalizmit. Asnjë prej shteteve të zhvilluara që konkurrojnë nuk niset drejt globalizmit, por për të treguar muzikën e tij. Dhe nuk ka më krenari sesa kur çon në Europë muzikën tënde, motivet e tua. Ky jam unë. Nuk po e përgjithësoj, por ka shumë raste që muzika merret hua këtej-andej.

*Po ne përse vazhdojmë të marrim ende nga muzika e botës?*

*Alibali:* Kjo është dëshmi e papërgjegjësisë së artistit. 
*Papingji:* Shqipëria ka qenë një vend i mbyllur. U hap këto 20 vjet.

*Alibali (me skepticizëm):* Epo, ka njëzet vjet që është hapur.

*Vijon Papingji:* Tani u ngop ky publik me prurjet nga jashtë. Po të shkosh nëpër mbrëmje shoqërore të shkollave, në ambiente miqsh e shokësh, në disko dhe në pab, sheh që njerëzit kënaqen me disa krijime që janë mirëfillta popullore. Të gjithë dinë t’i këndojnë, kanë qejf t’i dëgjojnë e t’i kërcejnë. Kam mendimin që, në fund të fundit, do të ngelë kënga e cila është asimiluar nga populli. Brenda këtij globalizmi secili ka karakteristikat e veta. Nuk e di sesa ia kemi arritur me këngën tonë, por kemi dashur të realizojmë një krijim që në tingullin, ritmin dhe konceptimin e përgjithshëm të tingëllojë shqip.

*Përse ka rëndësi pjesëmarrja në festival?* 

Në Festivalin e Radio-Televizionit është serioziteti, ka më tepër larmi, janë krijuesit më të mirë, janë ekzekutuesit më të mirë që këndojnë ‘live’. Fjalën ‘live’ e kam mësuar tani vonë, por tërë jetën kam kënduar “live”.

*Papingji:* Themi shpesh: “Ua, paskemi kënduar ‘live’?” (Qeshin të dy).


*Kujtime të hidhura nga “Mbrëmja e fundit”* 

Bashkim Alibali krijon për herë të parë një këngë të muzikës së lehtë. Më parë krijimet ia ka dedikuar muzikës popullore. Nuk i kanë munguar kompozitorët që ia kanë goditur këngët e festivaleve dhe kjo ndoshta ka qenë arsyeja pse nuk ka krijuar deri më sot. Për herë të parë në festival ka marrë pjesë në vitin 1971 (festivali i 10-të), me një krijim të Agron Xhungës. Ia hoqën nga konkurrimi, sepse këngëtari bënte lëvizje të tepruara gjatë interpretimit, ishte jashtë kornizave. Alibali “zuri mend” dhe në festivalin e 11-të u kursye në lëvizje dhe u prezantua me një këngë për studentët, “Mbrëmja e fundit”, me tekst dhe muzikë të Enver Shëngjergjit. Sërish probleme, penalizime. Nga kjo paraqitje iu ndalua e drejta për të kënduar për 6 vjet. Për kaq kohë punoi në Uzinën e Telave në Shkodër, pa lënë pas dore këngën popullore. Një rastësi e ktheu në Festivalin e 17-të me të njëjtin kompozitor me të cilin u penalizua, Shëngjergjin.

*Çmimet:* Në festivalin e 23-të mori çmimin e parë për këngën “Çel si gonxhe dashuria”, krijim i Vladimir Kotanit. Për shkak të “namit” të Festivalit të 11-të, çmimi iu dorëzua dublantëve Nertila Kokës dhe Gëzim Çelës.

*Krijuesit që i kanë besuar këngët.* Ferdinand Deda, 4 krijime, i vlerësuar me çmime të dyta në të gjitha. Kujtojmë bashkëpunimin me Valdete Hoxhën për “Festa e Lirisë” dhe me Eduart Jubanin për “Takim pas vitesh”. Kënga “Lulet e Mollës” e Enver Shëngjergjit i ka dhënë çmimin e tretë në dhjetor 1985. Në koncertin “Kur vjen pranvera” mori çmimin e parë po në këtë vit, me këngën “Në duart e nënës”, muzikë të Gjergj Lekës dhe tekst të Zhuljana Jorganxhiut. Një vit më vonë këndoi “S’ma njohe zemrën” me autor Jetmir Barbullushin dhe Betim Muçon.

Alibali ka qenë pjesëmarrës i rregullt i festivaleve deri në vitet ‘90-‘91. Pas këtij viti do ta sillnin në festivale këngët përshëndetëse dhe pjesëmarrjet në juri. Kënga e fundit që ka lënë gjurmë te dëgjuesi është “Taverna e Vjetër” e kompozitorit Jetmir Babullushi, tekst i Jorgo Papingjit, një duet me Irma Libohovën.

http://www.shekulli.com.al/shekulli/...prane-e-prane/

----------


## sirena_adria

* ORINDA HUTA  - Per here te pare ne Festivalin e Kenges :* 

*I rikthehesh këngës si konkurrente në festivalin e fundvitit. Pse kjo zgjedhje?* 

Festivalin e fundvitit e kam për herë të parë...Unë jam rritur me këtë festival dhe mund të them që dëshira për të marrë pjesë tek unë ka qenë prezente që në moshë të vogël. Por nuk mund të them që ishte diçka e planifikuar me kohë. Ishte rastësi dhe shpresoj të përfundojë bukur. 

*Mos është synimi yt Eurovizioni?* 

Jo! Ashtu sikurse thashë më sipër, pjesëmarrja ime ishte rastësi dhe nuk jam futur me qëllimin për Eurovizion. Qëllimi im i vetëm është që të kem një performancë sa më të mirë dhe të pëlqyer prej publikut. 

*Cilat janë pritshmëritë e tua nga ky festival?* 

Është sfida e të kënduarit live në një festival ku çdo gjë është e gjallë. Kënga është shumë e bukur dhe unë dëshiroj të bëj maksimumin për ta përcjellë sa më mirë te publiku. Nëse vlerësohet dhe nga juria e festivalit do të jem e lumtur, por e vetmja gjë që ka realisht rëndësi për mua është të pëlqehet nga publiku. Nuk kam dëshirë të flas për pritshmëri të cilat nuk i kam. 

*Me cilët autorë ke bashkëpunuar për realizimin e kësaj kënge?* 

Edhe këtë herë kompozimin e këngës ia kam besuar totalisht Alban Kondit. Më pëlqen muzika që ai bën. Albani arrin ti përshtatet daljeve të mia. Nëse marr pjesë në festival të fundvitit, ai bën një këngë të posaçme për këtë event. Nëse dua një këngë për videoklip ai e bën. Por gjithnjë është i predispozuar për të bërë gjëra të bukura. Teksti është realizuar nga Turjan Hyska, të cilin e falenderoj (qesh). 

*Orinda pse ky pushim kaq i gjatë në këngë?* 

Nuk kam dashur të pushoj në muzikë, por kam qenë e detyruar. Puna me emisionin Next, gjithashtu puna për fushatat publicitare të Tring Digital kanë marrë të gjithë kohën dhe vëmendjen time. Por ju siguroj që kësaj here do të rikthehem për të qëndruar. 

.............

*I rikthehemi muzikës si për fund. Pas pjesëmarrjes në festival, ke në plan të vish me një klip të ri?* 

Kam dëshirë që këngën e Festivalit ta shoqëroj me një klip ndaj ky do të jetë projekti i radhës. Gjithsesi projektet për muzikën nuk do të ndalen me kaq, kam shumë për të bërë këtë vit...

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/ar....php?id=108656

----------


## sirena_adria

*XHENSILA MYRTEZAI  - Nje tjeter debutuese:*

Lidhjen me muzikën e ka të fortë, aq sa kur flet, e quan dashuri. Xhensila Myrtezaj merr pjesë për herë të parë në festivalin e fundvitit në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. E ka pritur prej kohësh këtë moment, pasi donte një vit jubile. Dhe ai erdhi. Është i 50-ti festival i dimrit në Shqipëri. Në një bashkëpunim me Genti Lakon, i cili është kompozitor i këngës dhe me Jorgo Papingjin, si tekst-shkrues, Xhensila vjen me një baladë.

Dëshiron të mbetet surprizë, na zbulon vetëm se në këngë ajo është në një dialog me hënën. Ky konkurrim e ka dhe një qëllim, ajo e ka ëndërr eurovizionin dhe po ashtu pret që një ditë të jetë pjesë e tij. Xhensila sapo ka përfunduar Liceun për kanto, por nuk e ka parë të arsyeshme që edhe studimet e larta ti vazhdojë në këtë degë, pasi është e mendimit se atë çka mundi të merrte, e ka marrë në lice, dhe për këtë arsye ka menduar të vazhdojë një degë tjetër, atë të marrëdhënieve me publikun në një universitet privat.

*Xhensila, pse vendosët të merrnit pjesë në festivalin e fundvitit në RTSH?*

Për mua është hera e parë që jam pjesëmarrëse në këtë festival. Zgjodha këtë vit për vetë faktin se është vit jubile dhe është festivali i 50-të. Për këtë arsye vlera e tij do të jetë e dyfishtë pasi është përvjetor. Ishte një gjë që e kisha menduar më kohë,  thjesht po prisja momentin e duhur për të qenë edhe në radhët e këngëtareve që do të marrin pjesë në të, edhe pse jo për të treguar veten time në një pjesëmarrje të tillë.

*Kënga është me kompozim të Genti Lakos. Si lindi bashkëpunimi mes jush*?

Në fakt, më kërkoi kompozitori. Dëshironte një bashkëpunim, i cili më në fund u realizua. Nuk më pëlqen të flas shumë për këngët e mia, por për sa i përket kësaj, jam shumë optimiste për punën që kam bërë me Gentin dhe më pëlqen e mendoj se bashkëpunimet tona nuk do të mbeten vetëm në kuadrin e festivalit të RTSH-së, por do të vazhdojnë edhe më tej.

*Deri më tani ju kemi dëgjuar më me këngë të stilit baladë. Keni ndryshuar?*

Kam qëndruar në të njëjtën rrymë. Kënga është baladë. Dëshira ime do të ishte edhe të dilja pak te ritmikja, por edhe do ti përshtatemi festivalit. Këngët ritmike edhe të rrezikojnë pak, pasi duhet të kesh një lloj force që unë e kam pak frikë, ndërsa me baladën e shtrirjen e kam më të lehtë të tregoj cilësitë dhe zërin tim. Kur jam në skenë, fokusohem shumë tek muzika dhe tek publiku, duke lënë paddore disi performancën e cila edhe ajo ka rëndësinë e vet.

*Po për tekstin e këngës, cili është autori me të cilin keni bashkëpunuar?*

Teksti ka për autor Jorgo Papingjin. Për mua është hera e parë që bashkëpunoj me të dhe me vjen mirë për këtë gjë. E mira do të ishte të mos flisja më shumë për tekstin, pasi dua ta lë surprizë. Por mund të them se flet për dashurinë. Është një dialog mes meje dhe hënës.

*Kënga fituese e këtij festivali përfaqëson Shqipërinë në Eurovizion. Ju e synoni?*
Mendoj se çdo pjesëmarrjes në momentin që nis udhëtimin, synon drejt ëndrrës së Eurovizionit. Unë nuk është se e kam synim në vetvete, por e kam ëndërr dhe shpresoj që të mos më ngelë thjesht në sirtar

*Ke shpresa?*

Unë jam modeste. Kur hyj në një konkurrim, nuk hyj për të konkurruar më të tjerët. Nuk i shpall sfidë të tjerëve, por i shpall sfidë vetes. Konkurroj vetëm me veten. Dua që kur ta dëgjojë publiku, të jetë ai që të japë firmën e fundit se si është kënga.

*Keni përgatitur edhe një performancë shoqëruese?*

E kam menduar pak këtë. Shpresoj që mos të më ngelë thjesht në mendime, se kur vjen puna e festivalit, merremi më shumë gjera njëkohësisht, jo me zërin, me këngën. Pjesa e përformancës dhe e interpretimit, ose pjesa e balerinëve ngelet pak në plan të dytë.

*Keni ndonjë projekt tjetër veç festivalit?*

Ky është projekti i fundit dhe më i afërti. Unë jam natyrë spontane, nuk është se mendoj shumë gjatë.

http://www.shekulli.com.al/shekulli/...i-i-xhensiles/

----------


## sirena_adria

*GERTA MAHMUTAJ :* 

Ajo e ka për herë të parë pjesëmarrjen në Festivalin e Këngës në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. Nuk studion për muzikë, por është spikatur si talent i kësaj fushe në konkurset për zbulim të talenteve të reja. 

E ka pasur ëndërr të jetë pjesë e festivalit të dhjetorit, aq më tepër që në këtë vit jubile, ku ai mbush 50 vjeç. Është e kënaqur që do të këndojë e konkurrojë krah këngëtarëve me emër e peshë në historinë e këtij festivali, ku edhe Gerta pretendon të lërë gjurmët e saj në datat 26, 27, 28 dhe 29 dhjetor në pallatin e kongreseve. Nuk ka shumë dalje në publik, por ka aq sa të mbahet mend.

 Vitin e kaluar mori pjesë në Kënga magjike në një duhet më të vëllanë Klejtin, me të cilin ka një diferencë të madhe moshe. Titulli i këngës Në ditar një dashuri.  Kljeti sapo kishte dalë nga një tjetër konkurs Gjeniu i vogël ku, ashtu si e motra vite më parë, ishte vlerësuar si një zë i veçantë i fëmijëve të atij edicioni.  

Këtë herë Gerta është vetëm me një këngë që si autor kompozimi ka Flamur Shehun, ndërsa autore e tekstit është Rozana Radi. Do ti këndojë dashurisë më të cilën kërkon të përcjellë një mesazh: duhet ti lëmë kohë zemrës e mendjes që të dashurojë bukur.

*Gerta, është hera e parë për ju që merrni pjesë në festivalin e këngës në RTSH. Si ndiheni?*

Daljet në skenë gjithmonë shoqërohen me emocion dhe ky emocion është më i madh kur është hera e parë dhe kur këndohet drejtpërdrejt. Jam e lumtur, sepse pjesëmarrja ime në këtë festival është një hap i rëndësishëm.

*Pse vendosët të merrnit pjesë?*

Dëshirën e kam pasur gjithmonë, por në fakt ishte kompozitori i këngës Flamur Shahu i cili më ofroi një këngë të bukur e profesionale dhe kështu dëshira ime u realizua.

*Kompozitorin e zgjodhët apo ju zgjodhi?*

Zgjedhja ishte e kompozitorit. Ai e kishte menduar këtë bashkëpunim me mua dhe mua smu desh të mendohesha gjatë, pasi ai është kompozitor mjaft i njohur në skenën shqiptare.

*Sa kohë keni punuar për këtë këngë?*

Kam kohë që punoj për të, sepse edhe fakti që do këndoj live më bën të jem më e përkushtuar.

*Është baladë apo ritmike?*

Është këngë ritmike dhe ka një temë dashurie.

*Pse keni zgjedhur këtë stil?*

Zgjedhja nuk ishte imja, por unë e pranova me kënaqësi.

*Po teksti, me kë keni bashkëpunuar për tekstin?*

Teksti është i Rozana Radit, të cilën gjej rastin ta falënderoj.

*Për çfarë flet teksti dhe çfarë mesazhi do të përcjellë?*

Teksti ka një temë dashurie. Një dashuri e cila ka jetuar me kohën dhe nuk ka mundur të harrohet. Dhe këshilla më e mirë e cila përcillet në formën e një mesazhi, është që duhet ti lëmë kohë zemrës dhe mendjes për të dashuruar në mënyrën më të bukur.

*Ju bën të ndiheni mirë kjo këngë?*

Po, ndihem shumë mirë. Gjithmonë i kam pëlqyer këngët ritmike, pastaj fakti që kam kohë që punoj për të, ka bërë që ta përvetësoj shumë mirë.

*Kujt ia keni treguar atë dhe çfarë komentesh keni marrë për këngën?*

Kënga është dëgjuar nga pak veta, sepse edhe rregullat e festivalit nuk lejojnë që kënga të publikohet para daljes në skenë. Megjithatë, familja ime që e ka dëgjuar, e ka pëlqyer shumë.

*Janë të shumtë ata këngëtarë që marrin pjesë në festivalin e RTSH-së duke synuar në këtë mënyrë Eurovizionin. Ju e ëndërroni?*

Për mua, më e rëndësishmja është pjesëmarrja, dalja në natën finale,  pse jo, edhe marrja e ndonjë çmimi të rëndësishëm. Por si çdo këngëtar tjetër, e kam synim timin.

http://www.shekulli.com.al/shekulli/...e-per-dashuri/

----------

